# Sticky  Unitronic Performance Software for MQB Tiguan 2.0 TSI Gen3B - Now Available, OBD2 Port Compatible with UC+



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

**​

Unitronic® Performance Software is now available for the MQB® Tiguan® equipped with the 2.0 TSI Gen3B (DGVA/DGUA) engine. With testing and validations completed, power outputs are increased by up to *+62HP/ +88LB-FT* with Unitronic Stage 1+ 93octane/98ron Performance Software for a maximum of *249HP / 304LB-FT*. Unitronic is also proud to announce this software upgrade is entirely compatible with its UniCONNECT+ cable, empowering Clients to tune their vehicles themselves directly through the OBD-2 port within minutes, from the comfort of their own home or garage.


*AVAILABLE UNITRONIC SOFTWARE
*








With baseline figures and data acquisition completed in stock format, Unitronic interprets the data and recalibrates the Bosch MG1 engine control unit equipped on the MQB Tiguan to achieve optimal performance through an increase in boost, optimized ignition timing, lambda, camshaft timing, and much more. Research and development of Unitronic’s Performance Software continues with further dyno, track, and road testing, while closely monitoring running conditions through high-speed data logging tools and equipment to ensure maximum performance is achieved, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability.


After extensive development time and countless hours of flash protocol testing, a multitude of empirical data is collected from around the world. Once a thorough analysis is completed, Unitronic calibrators develop the Performance Software which is fully optimized for maximum performance while staying within the constraints of the OEM hardware to ensure reliability and drivability are maintained. This results in Stage 1 (87 octane/91 RON & 91 octane/95 RON) and Stage 1+ (93 octane/98 RON) ECU calibrations fully supported by Unitronic's UniCONNECT+ cable.


​

[HR][/HR]

*FEATURES
*







*Optimized Responsiveness, Smoothness, Drivability, and Comfort*
Unitronic’s ECU calibrations are engineered to improve engine response and reduce low-end lag. Unitronic’s Performance Software has gained worldwide recognition and is well known for its broad powerband, with smooth power delivery, maximizing responsiveness and “area under the curve”, under normal and hard acceleration.








*Ignition Timing Precisely Calibrated for Higher Octane Fuel*
Engine calibration optimized to take advantage of higher fuel quality to extract maximum energy from the combustion. Therefore, when using a higher octane fuel, more power and better fuel efficiency will be achieved.








*Optimized Maximum Output*
Unitronic’s ECU Calibrators deliver the maximum power output while staying within the operational limits of the factory engine and drivetrain components. Specifically, this results in the highest engine performance without sacrificing the reliability of the engine, turbocharger, or other engine and drivetrain components.








*Factory Safety Limiters Retained*
OEM “fail safes” are retained within the ECU calibration. Close monitoring of all operation parameters ensures that engine operation stays within factory components limits, resulting in reliability.








*Power Delivery Perfectly Optimized Throughout the Power Band*
Aligned with the OEM strategy, the calibration is designed to offer a large flat torque plateau to provide a smooth and linear power band. Maximum torque output is achieved sooner and maintained longer which creates a broader torque plateau and greater area under the curve. This results in an improved acceleration and optimal engine operation.








*Speed Governor Removed*
Vehicle speed limiter within ECU is removed. (Subject to transmission rotational speed limit.)








*Improved Fuel Efficiency*
Optimized timing and injection in cruising condition allows for an improved fuel efficiency, under normalized driving conditions.








*Engineered with Strict Industry Standards*
With over 10 years of experience with Bosch and Siemens engine management systems and calibrations, Unitronic is able to utilize its expertise, industry leading tools and equipment to ensure an optimal calibration; delivering maximum performance, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability.








*Extensively Tested Under Various Driving Conditions*
Development begins using Unitronic’s in-house Maha Chassis dyno housed in an environmentally controlled cell; closely monitoring a plethora of operational data, utilizing industry leading calibration tools and resources. Beta calibrations are then tested in street and track scenarios, using multiple cars under various driving conditions. This engine calibration strategy ensures Unitronic Performance Software delivers maximum performance, OEM-like drivability and reliability anywhere in the world. Unitronic Performance Software is only released to its Clients once development is thoroughly completed in accordance to Unitronic’s strict standards.


[HR][/HR]

This platform is supported with Unitronic’s UniCONNECT+ cable, empowering you to tune your vehicle from the comfort of your own home or garage. The cable and associated software allows you to install, and upgrade, your new Unitronic ECU tunes, flash back to stock file in addition to reading and clearing DTCs. This is a perfect option for people who like to be autonomous or who don't have a Unitronic Authorized Dealer nearby!










*APPLICATIONS**

2018-2020 MQB Tiguan 2.0 TSI Gen3B (DGVA/DGUA)

*Subject to ECU box code availability.


**​


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Sweet....better get by my Tig in for its first service and get that over with.....


----------



## VolksBerry (Dec 2, 2019)

*Decisions*

its going to be hard to chose between Unitronic and APR :sly:


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m choosing Unitronic. Power band looks to be better and I’m going all out to stage 1+. Hopefully I can get the Tiguan tune next week when I pick up my winter tire/wheel set.


----------



## Cmstillwell (Sep 14, 2020)

Will we be able to disable or have the start/stop feature be off after start up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Cmstillwell said:


> Will we be able to disable or have the start/stop feature be off after start up?


We'll be setting the start/stop feature to disabled by default.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> We'll be setting the start/stop feature to disabled by default.


Will these be ready by late next week?


----------



## MetaWolf5280 (Jul 6, 2020)

ckspeed68 said:


> I’m choosing Unitronic. Power band looks to be better and I’m going all out to stage 1+. Hopefully I can get the Tiguan tune next week when I pick up my winter tire/wheel set.


Definitely liking the Uni 91 graph over the APR 91 graph.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m going to the dealer this Saturday for the stage 1+ for my 2 month old Tiguan. It’s got 2300 miles only. Will pick up the uniconnect+ Interface cable also.


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Ordered the 93 with UniConnect today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Post updates and impressions after install!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Will do - can’t wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

ckspeed68 said:


> Will these be ready by late next week?


Should be this week or next.



ckspeed68 said:


> I’m going to the dealer this Saturday for the stage 1+ for my 2 month old Tiguan. It’s got 2300 miles only. Will pick up the uniconnect+ Interface cable also.


Right on, thanks for choosing Unitronic!



MK2TR said:


> Ordered the 93 with UniConnect today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Shoot me an email with your full name and VIN, please!


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Should be this week or next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Oh man John, figured the release would be 2 weeks after your last sale.....any chance we can get an intro price since it just came out? I need to get my Tiguan in for its first oil change and inspection, etc then I'll be okay to tune the ECU.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I’m on stage 1+ since Monday. Love it !
The gains are better than I expected, the Tiguan is now much more fun to drive!


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

Bawlti said:


> I’m on stage 1+ since Monday. Love it !
> The gains are better than I expected, the Tiguan is now much more fun to drive!


Awesome! 1+ does sound like fun! That’ll be what I go for as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Awesome! 1+ does sound like fun! That’ll be what I go for as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might as well go 1+ no matter what, its only $50 more and you can flash anything below it if you have the cable. I likely will end up at stage 1 for 91 octane even though I will by the 1+ tune. 93 is harder to get where I live, and only one gas station company has 94 and not at all their stations.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

mattchatr said:


> Oh man John, figured the release would be 2 weeks after your last sale.....any chance we can get an intro price since it just came out? I need to get my Tiguan in for its first oil change and inspection, etc then I'll be okay to tune the ECU.


Unfortunately we don't have any promotions on-going at the moment, sorry! :banghead:



Bawlti said:


> I’m on stage 1+ since Monday. Love it !
> The gains are better than I expected, the Tiguan is now much more fun to drive!


Thanks for your feedback; happy you're enjoying it! Thanks for choosing Unitronic!



mattchatr said:


> Might as well go 1+ no matter what, its only $50 more and you can flash anything below it if you have the cable. I likely will end up at stage 1 for 91 octane even though I will by the 1+ tune. 93 is harder to get where I live, and only one gas station company has 94 and not at all their stations.


:thumbup:


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

This was in the mailbox today. Can’t wait to drive it!











I went 1+


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

MK2TR said:


> This was in the mailbox today. Can’t wait to drive it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking it so far?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Only had an opportunity to drive around the neighborhood for a short trip but so far it’s great. I went 1+. Power delivery is smooth and torque is much better. Really fixes what the Tiguan lacks from the factory. Best mod I’ve done yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

MK2TR said:


> Only had an opportunity to drive around the neighborhood for a short trip but so far it’s great. I went 1+. Power delivery is smooth and torque is much better. Really fixes what the Tiguan lacks from the factory. Best mod I’ve done yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome good to hear! That’s all I’m looking for from a tune honestly. I have my supercharged mk4 r32 and wife’s 19golf R for fun and fast, but the tig just needs a bit more family hauling juice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Awesome good to hear! That’s all I’m looking for from a tune honestly. I have my supercharged mk4 r32 and wife’s 19golf R for fun and fast, but the tig just needs a bit more family hauling juice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This will give you exactly that. FWIW I also have a LEYO intake and CTS cast turbo inlet. Those might make a slight difference in lag but not enough that I would imagine the tune would feel that much different if you don’t. 

I’m leaning toward getting a dogbone insert. I would also love to get street density engine and trans mounts if any are ever made/confirmed compatible. It would be nice to get the increase in torque delivered a bit better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

MK2TR said:


> This will give you exactly that. FWIW I also have a LEYO intake and CTS cast turbo inlet. Those might make a slight difference in lag but not enough that I would imagine the tune would feel that much different if you don’t.
> 
> I’m leaning toward getting a dogbone insert. I would also love to get street density engine and trans mounts if any are ever made/confirmed compatible. It would be nice to get the increase in torque delivered a bit better.
> 
> ...


Perfect thanks for the info! 

Fwiw I saw a post about 15 min ago on Facebook guy put bfi stage 2 mounts in his 18. So I would assume they will work w other brands etc too or a lower stage from bfi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Perfect thanks for the info!
> 
> Fwiw I saw a post about 15 min ago on Facebook guy put bfi stage 2 mounts in his 18. So I would assume they will work w other brands etc too or a lower stage from bfi.
> 
> ...


Oh cool - I’ll have to look into it thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub_overlander (Mar 14, 2019)

*THinking about getting it*

Thinking about getting the Unitronic Stage+ with cable for the Tiguan


----------



## vdub_overlander (Mar 14, 2019)

*Reached out to Unitronic*

How do you order from their website? Do you have to find a dealer?


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

VWAlltrack said:


> How do you order from their website? Do you have to find a dealer?


You can order direct via telephone from Uni or go through a dealer. They are in Canada so depending on where you are located you may get the item quicker through a US based vendor. I went through ModdedEuros but there are many other online retailers that carry it as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdub_overlander (Mar 14, 2019)

MK2TR said:


> You can order direct via telephone from Uni or go through a dealer. They are in Canada so depending on where you are located you may get the item quicker through a US based vendor. I went through ModdedEuros but there are many other online retailers that carry it as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciate the quick response. Sent them an email earlier.... I will look at online options.
Be Safe!!


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

Got the stage 1+ this morning with the cable at the dealer but somehow the dealer could not register the cable so will be picking that up sometime next week. I can’t tell the difference at all below 3000 rpm but above that, it’s great.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

VWAlltrack said:


> How do you order from their website? Do you have to find a dealer?


Here is a message I got from Unitronic:

To place your order, we invite you to visit one of our authorized Unitronic online dealers who offer free shipping nationwide.


For the U.S.A.

www.moddedeuros.com

www.shopdap.com

www.urotuning.com



For Canada:

www.amtuning.ca

(Call them directly)


----------



## tmoe (Mar 23, 2008)

ckspeed68 said:


> Got the stage 1+ this morning with the cable at the dealer but somehow the dealer could not register the cable so will be picking that up sometime next week. I can’t tell the difference at all below 3000 rpm but above that, it’s great.


Pretty sure that no difference you're feeling below 3000 rpm only happens in 1st gear, 2nd gear and beyond if you were to put trans in manual at 1700 rpm and go WOT w/o kickdown switch you'd feel the engine start pulling almost immediately. It's VW's TCU tune for the Aisin AWF8FXX, they severely limit torque in 1st gear and there aren't any tunes available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

MK2TR said:


> Only had an opportunity to drive around the neighborhood for a short trip but so far it’s great. I went 1+. Power delivery is smooth and torque is much better. Really fixes what the Tiguan lacks from the factory. Best mod I’ve done yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback and for choosing Unitronic! :thumbup:



vdub_overlander said:


> How do you order from their website? Do you have to find a dealer?


You can purchase through any of our Authorized Dealers, either locally to you, or via Authorized Dealers who offer it online. 



ckspeed68 said:


> Got the stage 1+ this morning with the cable at the dealer but somehow the dealer could not register the cable so will be picking that up sometime next week. I can’t tell the difference at all below 3000 rpm but above that, it’s great.


Please shoot me an email to js[at]getunitronic.com with your name and the Authorized Dealer you went through to make sure the situation with assigning the cable is sorted out for you!


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

[QUOTE

Please shoot me an email to js[at]getunitronic.com with your name and the Authorized Dealer you went through to make sure the situation with assigning the cable is sorted out for you![/QUOTE]

The dealer fix the problem and the cable is ready. I will picked it up this Thursday. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

ckspeed68 said:


> The dealer fix the problem and the cable is ready. I will picked it up this Thursday. Thanks


:thumbup:


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

I just picked up a 2020 MQB Tiguan SE-R Line Black last week. I am definitely doing this tune in the near future. Its so unbelievable that a simple tune can get you 60+ HP gains! What's VW's excuse for severely limiting the engine's potential power from the factory? I'm coming from a Honda world with Ktuner and Hondata flash tuning. This is the same idea for Unitronic tune? Purchase the Uniconnect + and the tune? And upload it myself? And Boom! 60+ HP?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

I just got the stage 1+ tune done at one of local UNI dealer. It was a little expansive but i think its worth it. (stage 1+,labor, UNI+) for $1050. 
The tune made the car drive so much better! i will post an update once i had more driving time with the car. 
Dose anyone know how to get the uni+ cable to work ? they sold me the cable but idk how to use it. i was told an email will be send to me from UNI but i never got it.


----------



## dstorm00 (Aug 9, 2013)

1054521247 said:


> I just got the stage 1+ tune done at one of local UNI dealer. It was a little expansive but i think its worth it. (stage 1+,labor, UNI+) for $1050.
> The tune made the car drive so much better! i will post an update once i had more driving time with the car.
> Dose anyone know how to get the uni+ cable to work ? they sold me the cable but idk how to use it. i was told an email will be send to me from UNI but i never got it.



I'm sure someone else could chime-in but if its anything like how I'm used to with Hondata and Ktuner systems, you basically plug-in the OBD Port to the car and connect it to the computer. Then open up the software to "flash the tune". Its pretty simple, really. No different than uploading a song to your phone from the computer via USB cable.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

dstorm00 said:


> I'm sure someone else could chime-in but if its anything like how I'm used to with Hondata and Ktuner systems, you basically plug-in the OBD Port to the car and connect it to the computer. Then open up the software to "flash the tune". Its pretty simple, really. No different than uploading a song to your phone from the computer via USB cable.


yes i know how to flash but i dont have login infor or a way to download the software to run the connections. i made an account on UNI website but it doesnt give me any option to download the driver for computer and the tuning software.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

dstorm00 said:


> I just picked up a 2020 MQB Tiguan SE-R Line Black last week. I am definitely doing this tune in the near future. Its so unbelievable that a simple tune can get you 60+ HP gains! What's VW's excuse for severely limiting the engine's potential power from the factory? I'm coming from a Honda world with Ktuner and Hondata flash tuning. This is the same idea for Unitronic tune? Purchase the Uniconnect + and the tune? And upload it myself? And Boom! 60+ HP?


Yes, it's quite simple to use UniConnect+. Register your account, activate the cable, install UniConnect+ software on your laptop, flash your ECU. Boom, increase in performance out of your 2.0TSI Gen3B!



1054521247 said:


> I just got the stage 1+ tune done at one of local UNI dealer. It was a little expansive but i think its worth it. (stage 1+,labor, UNI+) for $1050.
> The tune made the car drive so much better! i will post an update once i had more driving time with the car.
> Dose anyone know how to get the uni+ cable to work ? they sold me the cable but idk how to use it. i was told an email will be send to me from UNI but i never got it.





1054521247 said:


> yes i know how to flash but i dont have login infor or a way to download the software to run the connections. i made an account on UNI website but it doesnt give me any option to download the driver for computer and the tuning software.


Thanks for your feedback and choosing Unitronic! If you open the UniConnect+ case, you'll find instructions leading you to www.getunitronic.com/getuniconnect. Simply enter your cable number, read and follow the instructions, and you should be all setup. From there, you can read and follow the ECU programming instructions. If you ever need support, we're here to help at 1-866-341-2447 or via email at [email protected].


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Just a few questions about your software and ECU flashing.

First, I see that if one chooses the stage 1 software and wishes to later go to stage 1+, it's an additional $100. How about if someone chooses the stage 1+ from the beginning and wish to have the stage 1 file available if one were, for example, to travel to western states where 93AKI is not as prevalent but still have a bump from stock?

Second, is a method provided to easily revert to stock ecu programming either by dumping the pre-upgrade ECU code, or by a flash file you provide? If the latter, do you provide rolling updates as VW releases updates?

Finally, regarding rolling updates, do you, in any way provide updates to the ECM software you develop as VW may issue certain updates (notably the recent "emissions" update and the prior 2018 TSB regarding codes for secondary air issues) or as bugfixes?

Thanks for your work and hope to hear your answers soon.


----------



## Tig2 (Feb 11, 2019)

Been running the stage 1+ for a few days now and wanted to share a review. 

First off, great service and support from Uni. A couple calls to figure out Ecu software version but they were super helpful. Purchased the cable and tune from Urotuning to get delivery asap. 

I’m coming from JB4 tune and Neuspeed before that. Neuspeed was a bit meh. Added pedal booster to help the piggy back with the laggy throttle. Never felt great. Then got the JB4 followed by the TSB to improve throttle. Things got better but really had to run it in sport mode to get the full benefit. This was all temporary thumb twiddling while waiting for a real tune. 

I was so glad that Uni came out with a tune so that I could do the instal myself. I’m not near any dealers and wasn’t going to send my ecu. I think Uni and APR do great tunes, I’ve used both a lot but needed the convenience in this case. 

So here’s what I’m noticing with the tune. The car in normal drive mode it’s good...not great. It’s not the tunes fault it’s our lame transmission tuning. It’s always trying to be in the most conservative gear. So when you tip into the throttle you are still experiencing the tig saying “what you want me to do something?” Then it finally hunts, finds the right gear, which finally gets boost building (in the mean time you’ve had time to sip your latte). But now with the tune after the sip of latte there’s a wham as the tune brings a whole new level of power. It’s fun and will put a smile on your face and finally give some passing power for the expressway. 

Sport mode is where the Tig + tune gets closer to ideal at least in my mind. The quicker throttle and better/lower gear selection by the TCU (if you have the TSB) is money. Throttle tip in is great. A nice immediate torquey response...and if you hammer down further things start to get agro. Boost hits right away and there’s new seriousness to the engine...horsepower that wasn’t there before shows up and quickly rips things to redline. The Tig now has beast mode. 

Uni please do us all a favor and come out with a TCU tune and an is20 kit (an is38 would probably nuke this poor trans). Also include an update that does something about the annoying auto start/stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

i though this tune will disable the start and stop???


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

1054521247 said:


> i though this tune will disable the start and stop???


I have the tune but start/stop is not disabled on my 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Tig2 said:


> Been running the stage 1+ for a few days now and wanted to share a review.
> 
> First off, great service and support from Uni. A couple calls to figure out Ecu software version but they were super helpful. Purchased the cable and tune from Urotuning to get delivery asap.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. Start/Stop is in the future plans here hopefully in the near future. TCU Tuning for the AQ450 and some turbo upgrades perhaps in the future, also. 





1054521247 said:


> i though this tune will disable the start and stop???


Not at the moment, but planned for the future.


----------



## 608Jeff (Jul 16, 2020)

So excited to have the TSB done and the new 24GB update completed today. I’ve been waiting to install the Unitronic stage 1+. Finally went to flash my Tiguan and now Unitronic is telling me that they don’t have a tune for my ECU? Has anybody else had this issue? Hopefully this will be corrected soon.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

608Jeff said:


> So excited to have the TSB done and the new 24GB update completed today. I’ve been waiting to install the Unitronic stage 1+. Finally went to flash my Tiguan and now Unitronic is telling me that they don’t have a tune for my ECU? Has anybody else had this issue? Hopefully this will be corrected soon.


Just asked about this on the other thread. I too am curious if I do the 24G update if Unitronic makes a backup of the OEM ECU before flashing or has its own to flash back to stock later. I would like to get this update done either way as I won't be going Unitronic till later this year. That being said, if its a stopgap to getting the Tune recognized because of the 24G ECU update from VW then I'll need to wait till Unitronic updates their files. Please let us know John....


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> Just asked about this on the other thread. I too am curious if I do the 24G update if Unitronic makes a backup of the OEM ECU before flashing or has its own to flash back to stock later. I would like to get this update done either way as I won't be going Unitronic till later this year. That being said, if its a stopgap to getting the Tune recognized because of the 24G ECU update from VW then I'll need to wait till Unitronic updates their files. Please let us know John....


i have the 24GB done on my 2019tiguan and right after i left the dealership i went to UNI dealer and had my car flash on stage 1+.


----------



## Tyler230 (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m interested in the tune, but wondering if there are any worries about the AQ450 taking the extra 90 ft-lbs on the stage 1+ tune?


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

1054521247 said:


> i have the 24GB done on my 2019tiguan and right after i left the dealership i went to UNI dealer and had my car flash on stage 1+.[/QUOTE
> 
> I also have the 24GB done on my 2020 VW Tiguan, built date 02/2020. After 1 week, I got the Uni Stage 1+. It's been great so far except the annoying AUTO START/STOP. Got the Uniconnect cable also and will update when Uni have the annoying autostart/stop available.


----------



## flacjacket (Sep 14, 2018)

The AQ450 should be fine, it is rated for 450 Nm (332 lb/ft) according to VW: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10159424-0001.pdf

Transmissions are only ever rated to the peak torque output of the most powerful OEM car they are sold in, the DQ250 in the MK7 GTI and R are rated at 400 NM (295 ft/lbs) but there are thousands of people running 400-420 ft/lbs to the wheels through them with no problems and many running much more than that. I have zero doubt that the AQ450 can hold everything an IS38 can throw at it. 

My question is how much torque can the Tiguans engine hold? The Golf R and GTI are proven safe at 420 ft/lbs at the wheels, are the internals as stout on the tiggys? I am seriously interested in this as I am looking at selling my MK7 R soon and my fiancee is due for a new car and likes the tiguans but wants something fast. I already have all of the parts necessary (except the turbo) for an IS38 swap (intercooler, AWD MQB DP, turbo inlet elbow, fluidampr, catch can, coils/ plugs) A 370-400 WHP Tiguan would be cool, should even be faster than a stock Macan Turbo at that given it's ~600 pound weight advantage.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

608Jeff said:


> So excited to have the TSB done and the new 24GB update completed today. I’ve been waiting to install the Unitronic stage 1+. Finally went to flash my Tiguan and now Unitronic is telling me that they don’t have a tune for my ECU? Has anybody else had this issue? Hopefully this will be corrected soon.


Hi Jeff,

I presume your ECU was updated to 5NA907115K/0004. If so, we received a file request for this newly released ECU box code a few days ago, and already have our Performance Software online for this ECU box code variant. Audi and Volkswagen are constantly releasing new software revisions, and while we do our best to stay current with Performance Software availability, unfortunately this type of situation can happen from time to time. We're sorry for the delay, but Performance Software should now be available to you!



mattchatr said:


> Just asked about this on the other thread. I too am curious if I do the 24G update if Unitronic makes a backup of the OEM ECU before flashing or has its own to flash back to stock later. I would like to get this update done either way as I won't be going Unitronic till later this year. That being said, if its a stopgap to getting the Tune recognized because of the 24G ECU update from VW then I'll need to wait till Unitronic updates their files. Please let us know John....


We have software available for all the latest (updated) North American ECU box codes to our knowledge including 83A907115B/0005, 83A907115/0007, and 5NA907115K/0004. If you encounter one that is not available, UniConnect+ will prompt you to submit a file request, and we'll be sure to compile software and make it available for download ASAP.



1054521247 said:


> i have the 24GB done on my 2019tiguan and right after i left the dealership i went to UNI dealer and had my car flash on stage 1+.


Thanks for choosing Unitronic! :thumbup:



Tyler230 said:


> I’m interested in the tune, but wondering if there are any worries about the AQ450 taking the extra 90 ft-lbs on the stage 1+ tune?


We haven't experienced any issues leading to concerns to be had with the AQ450 handling the additional performance.



ckspeed68 said:


> 1054521247 said:
> 
> 
> > i have the 24GB done on my 2019tiguan and right after i left the dealership i went to UNI dealer and had my car flash on stage 1+.
> ...


Thanks for choosing Unitronic! :thumbup:


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm surprised that Unitronic has passed on answering my questions in regards to their ECU tuning solution.

I think a lot of owners enjoy the idea of a software tuned engine but not having definitive answers on whether or not they will basically lock themselves into an ECM revision without a path to update, particularly since several have now been released within a year, certainly has a chilling effect on the desirability of the software and hardware required to upload it.

Hope to hear your answers soon, Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

LennyNero said:


> Just a few questions about your software and ECU flashing.
> 
> First, I see that if one chooses the stage 1 software and wishes to later go to stage 1+, it's an additional $100. How about if someone chooses the stage 1+ from the beginning and wish to have the stage 1 file available if one were, for example, to travel to western states where 93AKI is not as prevalent but still have a bump from stock?
> 
> ...


Sorry I must have missed your post.

If you choose Stg1+ from the start, and flash Stg1+ on your first flash, you'll have access to everything below it, like stock and Stg1. Which leads into your second question; you can revert to stock at any time. It would be the original stock file of your ECU revision as it was prior to the flash. It's always our goal to have our Performance software current and available for all of VW's latest software revisions. We've quickly gotten files available for the latest revisions recently released and plan to continue to support it. Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any other questions. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry I must have missed your post. ...


Yes it does, thanks for answering! 

I was a bit worried because I do a lot of traveling and occasionally may find myself in the left coast high-octane desert and wanted to make sure that there was an ability to swap back down to a lower octane file.

Again, thanks for the work you all do for the automotive community!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry I must have missed your post.
> 
> If you choose Stg1+ from the start, and flash Stg1+ on your first flash, you'll have access to everything below it, like stock and Stg1. Which leads into your second question; you can revert to stock at any time. It would be the original stock file of your ECU revision as it was prior to the flash. It's always our goal to have our Performance software current and available for all of VW's latest software revisions. We've quickly gotten files available for the latest revisions recently released and plan to continue to support it. Hope that helps! Let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Hey John, am I reading this right? If I buy Stage 1+ from the get go but decide to only go to Stage 1 for now (same issues in finding 93 around), will I lose the option to go up to Stage 1+ later? Your comment makes it sound like the first time the car is flashed it has to be the highest option first. Would I need to first flash stage 1+ and then immediately after flash again at stage 1, is that right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

mattchatr said:


> Hey John, am I reading this right? If I buy Stage 1+ from the get go but decide to only go to Stage 1 for now (same issues in finding 93 around), will I lose the option to go up to Stage 1+ later? Your comment makes it sound like the first time the car is flashed it has to be the highest option first. Would I need to first flash stage 1+ and then immediately after flash again at stage 1, is that right?


Yes, you'll need to flash the highest stage you've purchased on the first flash, then you'll be able to reflash go anything else below it, including stock.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, you'll need to flash the highest stage you've purchased on the first flash, then you'll be able to reflash go anything else below it, including stock.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks John. Will remember that when I pick up the cable.


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey John.

Im in NY. I want to do the tune myself. How do I go about purchasing it directly from you guys?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

FatDuck said:


> Hey John.
> 
> Im in NY. I want to do the tune myself. How do I go about purchasing it directly from you guys?


We encourage our customers to purchase through any of our Authorized Dealers. You can use our Dealer Locator Tool here: https://www.getunitronic.com/locate-a-dealer. Many of our Authorized Dealers offer the ability to order your software and UniConnect+ cable either over the phone or online, at which point they will dispatch the cable to you via courier. If you have any other questions, please don't hesitate to reach out via email at js[at]getunitronic.com. Thanks!


----------



## vwtsteve (Oct 15, 2020)

Got mine tuned and yes I totally recommend the upgrade. This is the way it should have come from the factory!:laugh:
starting with the Stage1+ so lets see how it goes the more I drive it but it feels great above 3K seem to have more punch from there. I am not that thrilled with the throttle response below that but maybe I need to change it?

This is however so much nicer to tune yourself and back without having to send it away which I had planned to but all is good now. 
Now the Tig seems more competitive with the new suvs coming out. Think Mazda Cx-5 Cx-30 with similar HP and torque from the factory. Also think New Hyundai tucson w/ Turbo.

So this is in a way is a must and makes the car much more fun now.


----------



## rayjpep1 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey John,
Just want to clarify, is it necessary to upgrade the turbo inlet pipe when flashing to stage 1+? Purchased the tune through ShopDap, can't wait! 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

vwtsteve said:


> Got mine tuned and yes I totally recommend the upgrade. This is the way it should have come from the factory!:laugh:
> starting with the Stage1+ so lets see how it goes the more I drive it but it feels great above 3K seem to have more punch from there. I am not that thrilled with the throttle response below that but maybe I need to change it?
> 
> This is however so much nicer to tune yourself and back without having to send it away which I had planned to but all is good now.
> ...


Thanks for choosing Unitronic! We're happy to hear you're enjoying it!



rayjpep1 said:


> Hey John,
> Just want to clarify, is it necessary to upgrade the turbo inlet pipe when flashing to stage 1+? Purchased the tune through ShopDap, can't wait!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


No, it is not necessary, but strongly recommended.


----------



## wagenenvy (Mar 12, 2020)

*Stage 1+*

I echo everything vwtsteve said about the unitronic flash. I took advantage of the ongoing sale and added the cable to my order of the Stage 1+. I ordered everything on Saturday and did the install myself yesterday. By doing the flash myself, I also appreciated the quality of the install app - def a confidence booster to see a professional app designed by the same company that made the flash.

My impression after 24hrs of driving - I finally feel like my 2020 SELP R-line is worthy of the R-line badge. It's kind of a poser without. Driving in "D" hasn't changed much, but switching to "S" is where you feel the difference in how the car continues to pull through the gears. Which brings me to my final point. The Tiguan's D feels like other manufacture's "eco" mode. I've owned other VWs and switching the trans to S simply moved the gear shifting points higher in the RPMs. I generally left these cars in D. In the Tiguan, it feels like switching to D pretty much shuts down any turbo boost. Even at higher RPMs in D, there is some serious turbo lag that doesn't exist in S. I'm curious if anyone has dyno tested both settings and if 0-60 times are typically done in S or D.

Oh yeah, I did the 24GB update two weeks ago and no issues with the flash.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Well I ordered mine local, they had one cable left in stock at the start of the sale so thought I was going to be picking it up right away but they can't get it to program to the Tiguan VIN so now they are waiting on new cables to get in...apparently they're on back order as its been a week now and getting impatient.....sigh, oh well it gets here when it gets here and right now we have lots of snow and ice on the roads so not going to get to enjoy it much now anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

mattchatr said:


> Well I ordered mine local, they had one cable left in stock at the start of the sale so thought I was going to be picking it up right away but they can't get it to program to the Tiguan VIN so now they are waiting on new cables to get in...apparently they're on back order as its been a week now and getting impatient.....sigh, oh well it gets here when it gets here and right now we have lots of snow and ice on the roads so not going to get to enjoy it much now anyway.


All of our UniConnect+ cables can program the ECU in the Tiguan. Can you email me more details of what you were told and by with Authorized Dealer so I can investigate further? js[at]getunitronic.com


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> All of our UniConnect+ cables can program the ECU in the Tiguan. Can you email me more details of what you were told and by with Authorized Dealer so I can investigate further? js[at]getunitronic.com


Emailed, thanks John.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

I’m looking to tune my ECU and have been comparing APR and Unitronic. I would like to see comments on both and why I should choose Unitronic not considering price. Thanks


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

dareblue said:


> I’m looking to tune my ECU and have been comparing APR and Unitronic. I would like to see comments on both and why I should choose Unitronic not considering price. Thanks


I plan to go unitronic at some point currently just jb4 and enjoying warranty for a bit. 

The best part about uni is that you can flash from home. Apr has apr plus and I’d say that is their best argument, but it is 1,000$. If you skip the apr plus and go stage 1 it’s recently been lowered in price to 499$ which is a very attractive price to be honest but requires a trip to a dealer and will continue to if you need updates etc. 

Uni is not cheap.. and will be interesting to see if they have any price adjustment but I would not expect it. If you wait for them to do a sale
Like they just did for 100$ off it sweetens the uni pot. 

Power wise... you’re comparing apples to apples, they are both going to basically be the same. 

Convenience would be the biggest factor to look at... in which my vote goes to unitronic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> I plan to go unitronic at some point currently just jb4 and enjoying warranty for a bit.
> 
> The best part about uni is that you can flash from home. Apr has apr plus and I’d say that is their best argument, but it is 1,000$. If you skip the apr plus and go stage 1 it’s recently been lowered in price to 499$ which is a very attractive price to be honest but requires a trip to a dealer and will continue to if you need updates etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. I was thinking the same regarding convenience and doing it myself considering a decent APR dealer is over an hour drive away. Although I thought I read somewhere APR also released a diy flash, or maybe working on one. I’m willing to pay the extra for diy and maybe trust Unitronic since they’ve been doing it longer?


----------



## Rhodyvr6 (Sep 9, 2009)

dareblue said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I was thinking the same regarding convenience and doing it myself considering a decent APR dealer is over an hour drive away. Although I thought I read somewhere APR also released a diy flash, or maybe working on one. I’m willing to pay the extra for diy and maybe trust Unitronic since they’ve been doing it longer?


Apr now has port flashing which just means you can go to your dealer an hour away and they can do it. 

When apr first released the tune you needed to remove your ecu and mail it to them... so now you can go to a dealer. They do not have any type of do it from home type setup and I wouldn’t plan on it in the future... it’s 2020 and a lot of companies offer that now so unfortunately it’s a strong negative towards apr. I’m in Vermont and a dealer is well over an hour from me... not worth it. Unitronic is a great company and known for their reliability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

dareblue said:


> I’m looking to tune my ECU and have been comparing APR and Unitronic. I would like to see comments on both and why I should choose Unitronic not considering price. Thanks


I have the Unitronic Stage 1+ and am glad I went this route. For background I have had 3 previous VAG vehicles and all had APR tunes. The APR tunes were great however post MK6 you couldn’t switch programs and I had to get a dealer an hour away and pay labor to flash every time I upgraded to higher stages or wanted the upgrade to the most current file. As this is my first Unitronic tune and I have the Uni connect cable looking back I wish I went Uni for the convenience alone and the tune is great to boot. I really appreciate that I can flash to any stage or back to stock at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Rhodyvr6 said:


> Apr now has port flashing which just means you can go to your dealer an hour away and they can do it.
> 
> When apr first released the tune you needed to remove your ecu and mail it to them... so now you can go to a dealer. They do not have any type of do it from home type setup and I wouldn’t plan on it in the future... it’s 2020 and a lot of companies offer that now so unfortunately it’s a strong negative towards apr. I’m in Vermont and a dealer is well over an hour from me... not worth it. Unitronic is a great company and known for their reliability.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I was leaning towards Unitronic, now leaning harder.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

MK2TR said:


> I have the Unitronic Stage 1+ and am glad I went this route. For background I have had 3 previous VAG vehicles and all had APR tunes. The APR tunes were great however post MK6 you couldn’t switch programs and I had to get a dealer an hour away and pay labor to flash every time I upgraded to higher stages or wanted the upgrade to the most current file. As this is my first Unitronic tune and I have the Uni connect cable looking back I wish I went Uni for the convenience alone and the tune is great to boot. I really appreciate that I can flash to any stage or back to stock at home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it’s seeming the flash at home is the most important feature for me. The scary part is what if I brick the ECU?


----------



## MK2TR (Jul 27, 2020)

I wouldn’t worry too much. It’s really easy to flash. I do use a battery charger as recommended to be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

MK2TR said:


> I wouldn’t worry too much. It’s really easy to flash. I do use a battery charger as recommended to be safe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the time comes, I’m gonna follow all the recommendations to a T


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Here is a reply I got from APR. I’m guessing Unitronic tests similarly, but it would be great if someone from Unitronic could confirm.

“Our development process is a little different than others. When we get cars in, we disassemble them and add critical sensors to various parts of the engine so we can monitor the safety of the engine very closely. What this mostly means is we make sure that we're not overspinning the turbo, running it too hot on the exhaust or compressor discharge side, or creating so much back pressure such that adding more boost doesn't help and just leads to overspinning, and the engine basically re-eating it's own exhaust. 
This methodology has evolved greatly over the years, and each year we add to our development standards making each new tune we create a little more strict than the previous. It's expensive, and adds a ton of time to our development schedule, but we've seen it greatly improves reliability, which also letting us get aggressive, to make more power, without being risky. Without these sensors, if you push the limits, you and up guessing if it's safe or not. A lot of intuition goes into this, but it's never as safe as actually measuring the changes we've made. When we measure the changes, we can push the platform harder, or we'll find very good reasons to back things off. In the end you get a calibration that's very precise, makes a ton of power, and is very safe. 
One more note: If you can run E85 full time, I suggest doing so. our E85 tune kicks butt and makes so much power! Cheap Race fuel as they say!”


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm also contemplating a tune between APR and Uni. I like the power gains of APR but the convenience of tuning myself with Uni.

I primarily run 87 octane in my Tiguan and ultimately that's what is pulling me towards APR as the power difference with an 87 octane tune is substantial (234 APR vs 210 Uni). I think if Uni was able to squeak out another 10-15 in their 87 tune then I'd likely have gone that way.

If you plan on running higher octane fuel regardless, the gap decreases and Uni looks more appealing all things considered.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> I'm also contemplating a tune between APR and Uni. I like the power gains of APR but the convenience of tuning myself with Uni.
> 
> I primarily run 87 octane in my Tiguan and ultimately that's what is pulling me towards APR as the power difference with an 87 octane tune is substantial (234 APR vs 210 Uni). I think if Uni was able to squeak out another 10-15 in their 87 tune then I'd likely have gone that way.
> 
> If you plan on running higher octane fuel regardless, the gap decreases and Uni looks more appealing all things considered.


Remember APR is higher HP but Uni has higher Torque, so it depends on your driving circumstance.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> Remember APR is higher HP but Uni has higher Torque, so it depends on your driving circumstance.


Can you elaborate more on this please?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

dareblue said:


> Can you elaborate more on this please?


From what I compared:

APR (91 octane)
239hp/277lb-ft
APR 93
245/290

Unitronic (91 octane)
227hp/290lb-ft
Unitronic 93
249/304

HP always gets more attention as it seems to be the only number people care about because it most directly relates to speed. Torque on the other hand is how hard it has to work to get that power. APR is only 12hp more in this case but Uni is 13 more torque so one might be better than the other in two different scenarios. Up a hill for example, or in lower RPMs the higher torque wins. Thats why the Tiguan (after some of the recent throttle issue fixes) feels good in the city, but lacks when passing. Compare the Tig to most other cars in its class and I would say it rivals most in get up and go and shooting around town due to the typically higher torque numbers. But this isn't a really scientific answer, there are a ton of videos and other websites that try and explain the differences and benefits, etc. At the end of the day the APR tune is not going to be faster than the Unitronic in our car with the crappy gearbox we have. The margin is likely too small to measure. Both companies are reputable, and do their testing so its whatever works best for you. I for one like to have control and do my own programming, etc so I like Unitronic (and I'm biased because they're Canadian), and the shop I like to frequent is a partner.

I think if you can get Race Gas then APR for the win, they have a map that gets you 263hp and 311lb/ft.....can't find that so easily where I live so again, Unitronic is best for me.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

mattchatr said:


> From what I compared:
> 
> APR (91 octane)
> 239hp/277lb-ft
> ...


Thank you. I feel the Tig is lacking in the critical range between 50-70mph and hoping this is where the extra torque will be beneficial. I’m in a similar situation as you and don’t have easy access to better fuel. I also don’t have a dealer close by and like the convenience of being able to do the flash myself.


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

Something that will weigh heavily in my decision making process, is the prospect of further development for turbo upgrades, et al. I'm not claiming to be in possession of all the facts, but from what information I have been able to gather, Uni seems to be the leader in this regard. 

Just some food for thought to anyone considering taking things beyond Stage 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

MK2TR said:


> I have the Unitronic Stage 1+ and am glad I went this route. For background I have had 3 previous VAG vehicles and all had APR tunes. The APR tunes were great however post MK6 you couldn’t switch programs and I had to get a dealer an hour away and pay labor to flash every time I upgraded to higher stages or wanted the upgrade to the most current file. As this is my first Unitronic tune and I have the Uni connect cable looking back I wish I went Uni for the convenience alone and the tune is great to boot. I really appreciate that I can flash to any stage or back to stock at home.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing and we're happy to hear you're enjoying our Performance Software!



dareblue said:


> Yeah, it’s seeming the flash at home is the most important feature for me. The scary part is what if I brick the ECU?


If you follow our directions, and take our recommendations to set yourself up for success, you shouldn't be worried about having issues. That being said, if something does go wrong, nearly all situations are recoverable and we have are absolutely here to support our customers with a team of support staff here available to assist you.



dareblue said:


> Here is a reply I got from APR. I’m guessing Unitronic tests similarly, but it would be great if someone from Unitronic could confirm.


Of course! We have rigorous development standards and spend the time to thoroughly develop our product to ensure that it's maximizing performance without compromise to reliability and drivability. Our reputation in the market speaks for itself, and couldn't be made possible without our level of expertise in everything that we do.



Paddie.e.kelly said:


> I'm also contemplating a tune between APR and Uni. I like the power gains of APR but the convenience of tuning myself with Uni.
> 
> I primarily run 87 octane in my Tiguan and ultimately that's what is pulling me towards APR as the power difference with an 87 octane tune is substantial (234 APR vs 210 Uni). I think if Uni was able to squeak out another 10-15 in their 87 tune then I'd likely have gone that way.
> 
> If you plan on running higher octane fuel regardless, the gap decreases and Uni looks more appealing all things considered.


If it was possible to make higher power or torque without compromise to safety and reliability, you can be certain we'd have seized this opportunity. As mentioned above, our goal is always to obtain maximum performance, without compromise to reliability or drivability. We've developed a product that achieves this, and offers a competitive advantage of being able to tune it yourself from the comfort of your own home or garage with UniConnect+.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

Awesome!!! Thanks [mention]JohnUnitronic [/mention]


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

I would imagine both Stage 1 tunes are good and will feel very similar. 
APR, however, does offer APR+ which comes with a powertrain warranty if you expect to just tune once and = not get an itch for more power. Sort of OEM+.


----------



## skiron (Apr 23, 2020)

wagenenvy said:


> I echo everything vwtsteve said about the unitronic flash. I took advantage of the ongoing sale and added the cable to my order of the Stage 1+. I ordered everything on Saturday and did the install myself yesterday. By doing the flash myself, I also appreciated the quality of the install app - def a confidence booster to see a professional app designed by the same company that made the flash.
> 
> My impression after 24hrs of driving - I finally feel like my 2020 SELP R-line is worthy of the R-line badge. It's kind of a poser without. Driving in "D" hasn't changed much, but switching to "S" is where you feel the difference in how the car continues to pull through the gears. Which brings me to my final point. The Tiguan's D feels like other manufacture's "eco" mode. I've owned other VWs and switching the trans to S simply moved the gear shifting points higher in the RPMs. I generally left these cars in D. In the Tiguan, it feels like switching to D pretty much shuts down any turbo boost. Even at higher RPMs in D, there is some serious turbo lag that doesn't exist in S. I'm curious if anyone has dyno tested both settings and if 0-60 times are typically done in S or D.
> 
> Oh yeah, I did the 24GB update two weeks ago and no issues with the flash.


I tell you something important. I'm here to learn if Uni is worth it, seems like it is, but here is my info. BMS Pedal Tuner, the APR states it also tunes how pedal behaves, so I'm hesitant about getting Uni. 
So now I have Neuspeed module, didn't do much, usually kicks in after 3.5k, then I added BMS pedal tuner, because it was so annoying to press pedal half way to get any downshift, what BMS does it's digital thing, so it's not only cheating the ECU that you pressed more than you pressed it tells the ECU something more I don't know what but it works.
So I had it in Green mode long time, felt too agressive, so trimmed down by 2 lights (if you find BMS Tuner video you'll know what I mean) then after like 3-4 mo, I started to play with it. I disabled it (White mode) and car felt more like stock despite Neuspeed. Then I'm thinking fu.. it, lets try Orange mode (the mid level). Maaaannn this thing feels like calibated with Neuspeed, the throte response is instant, the car has more power, star from rolling stop is better, and you can feel the linear acceleration/engine rev to how deep you preas without any lag. 

I think I'm going to get Uni because of ability to revert to stock (for dealer visits) but I'll keep BMS, I'll try without BMS first to know how it works, then I'll work with Green and Orange. If you claim D mode doesn't feel power with Tune, I feel power with cheat box NeuSpeed with BMS, then you should get BMS tuner [I don't have reputation to post links] got to burger tuning com and find "BMS Pedal Tuner"


----------



## skiron (Apr 23, 2020)

Tyler230 said:


> I’m interested in the tune, but wondering if there are any worries about the AQ450 taking the extra 90 ft-lbs on the stage 1+ tune?


It will be fine:

Same exact transmission is used in VW Atlas 3.6L *276 hp 266 lb-ft.*

It holds APR E85 Tune which is *263 HP 311 FT-LBS *

The ECU also applies torque limiter in 1st gear

From VW specs PDF sheet

Manufacturer AISIN AW CO., LTD. Japan
Transmission code AQ 450 (There are variances in the 09P transmission configurations depending on vehicle models.)
Transmission features 8-speed automatic transmission with single Lepelletier planetary gear set
Maximum torque *450 Nm (332 lb/ft)*
ATF specification for transmission fluid G 055 540 A2 - always check service information for the correct fluid
Filling quantity gear oil 7.65 liters (8.0 qt) at a change interval of 200,000 km (125,000 miles) - always check maintenance
information for the correct volume and replacement interval
Filling quantity bevel box 0.86 (0.9 qt) liters lifetime filling


----------



## skiron (Apr 23, 2020)

wagenenvy said:


> I echo everything vwtsteve said about the unitronic flash. I took advantage of the ongoing sale and added the cable to my order of the Stage 1+. I ordered everything on Saturday and did the install myself yesterday. By doing the flash myself, I also appreciated the quality of the install app - def a confidence booster to see a professional app designed by the same company that made the flash.
> 
> My impression after 24hrs of driving - I finally feel like my 2020 SELP R-line is worthy of the R-line badge. It's kind of a poser without. Driving in "D" hasn't changed much, but switching to "S" is where you feel the difference in how the car continues to pull through the gears. Which brings me to my final point. The Tiguan's D feels like other manufacture's "eco" mode. I've owned other VWs and switching the trans to S simply moved the gear shifting points higher in the RPMs. I generally left these cars in D. In the Tiguan, it feels like switching to D pretty much shuts down any turbo boost. Even at higher RPMs in D, there is some serious turbo lag that doesn't exist in S. I'm curious if anyone has dyno tested both settings and if 0-60 times are typically done in S or D.
> 
> Oh yeah, I did the 24GB update two weeks ago and no issues with the flash.


UPDATE: So after I posted my first replay I decided to remove NeuSpeed module since I'm going to maybe to 24GB update... and hear is interesting, I noticed very little power loss, or in other words NeuSpeed is little to none tune and real power and throttle response and linear pedal feel comes from BMS Pedal Tuner. So please, please if you claim that in D mode the care is not aggressive after Unitronic (while mine in stock is) you need to get the BMS, just start with Green mode first, could be enough. ALSO! you need to drive for a while with set mode, because ECU will adjust overtime to "driver behaviour" and since BMS changes the driver behaviour it need some driving to adjust boost and other params, so initiall BMS my feel too aggressive even in green especially because of YOU, you used to press the pedal hard to make normal start from stop sign, with BMS you'll need only little bit press (at least in orange) so set it to green or couple of LED's below, and drive for at least 50 miles, so you and ECU can adjust if still not enough response set it to Orange.
AGAIN I'm talking from stock ECU perspective. Once I'll get Unitronic I'll post an update with my experience (chances are BMS is not needed with Uni, and you are just expecting too much from that car, but I can't tell unless I compare myself)


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Is it just me or does the actual idle and general running engine sound better now with the Unitronic tune? I'm not sure how the lobes worked in this thing for economy but the timing must have something to do with it as well. It still doesn't sound as smooth as the Golf R but it doesn't sound like a diesel anymore....its better, unless its just in my head, anyone else notice?


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Quick Q:

Has anyone with an '18 tig gotten the 24GB update and reflashed to stg1 or stg1+? Is the hardware revision supported? or not yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

LennyNero said:


> Quick Q:
> 
> Has anyone with an '18 tig gotten the 24GB update and reflashed to stg1 or stg1+? Is the hardware revision supported? or not yet?


Yes, the updated ECU revision is supported with our Performance Software.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

Just got the Stg 1+ and a uniconnect from urotuning and loaded it to my '18 with the 0001 hardware version (pre- 24GB update) and I'm absolutely beaming with the improvement in character of this car. I put about 250 miles on the car with the update today.

First, I've had both of the major "man-in-the-middle" boxes, the big one and small one. The small one had a very minor performance improvement but then decided to stop working after causing a mis-fueling event which lit up the famously annoying EPC light and required resetting all injector trims. The big one, caused random stumbles at idle, random misfire codes on all cylinders no matter which default mapping was used. Further, as several other owners mentioned, it seemed to back out of boost in higher rpms, basically negating any benefit. The whole idea was supposed to be a plug-and-play experience (at least in the default mappings), which, if it requires constant tinkering for a minor gain, is not my idea of a fun way to spend a weekend. I could understand if the tweaking stage was to just squeeze the last bit of performance out, but to have it not even idle right and not misfire out of the box is silly.

So, now, on to the real deal. 

The uniconnect cable comes in an attractive embossed soft-shell case which has just enough space to fit the Uniconnect and my VCDS cables, which is fantastic. Cable construction is excellent and includes a velcro cable-keeper

The software was easy to install and operate, although I do wish that there was a more clear indication of which software is owned/downloaded/available for loading particularly if one owns more than one vehicle. I think it would also make a lot of sense for there to be a way to pre-download all the available software for a particular VIN/ECM/license onto the laptop so one can then walk out and load it without WiFi. It would be of particular help for those who travel and may need to drop back to a lower octane tune or back to stock. Further, I think it would eliminate a lot of questions and telephone calls if there was a simple way to check Box code / HWver online in a query format. I understand it's difficult for every OEM ECM update to get a tune file rebuild by Unitronic's programmers, but overall, I think it would go a long way to alleviate the fear that one may get an OEM recall/TSB applied and then lose the ability to load a tune because it's either not out yet, or never will be.

Finally, the tune itself. This is what the R-line should have been about from the get-go. The vast gain in torque really helps push the heavy Tiguan along, and the tune carries power through the expanded powerband smoothly, eliminating the high rpm dead-spot that has always driven me crazy when passing. It pairs extremely well with the updated OEM transmission shift strategy in both Normal and Sport driving modes, maintaining fuel economy and giving a really confident pass ability. Overall, the tune is extremely well behaved with a factory smooth idle, and excellent part-throttle behavior with no jerkyness or deadspots. Throttle roll-in is perfectly smooth and thanks to the increased torque, often negates a downshift on up-grades where the OEM tune would already be reaching for the next gear or even two down.

I won't speak to mileage yet, as I was blasting around today with no real regard for fuel consumption. The coming weeks will likely include an edit to include mileage changes as my right foot calms down. 😁


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

dareblue said:


> Can you elaborate more on this please?


Remember that torque is a real thing, you can directly measure it with machinery. Horsepower is a derived number of torque and RPMs. So you take two real numers, do some math and get the derived number.
HP = (Torque × RPM)/5252

If you want more torque you generally have to burn more fuel, or make higher intake pressure.
If you want more HP you can increase torque or extend the max torque to a higer RPM.

ex: max torque of 250 at 4000 RPM = 190HP
move that max torque out to 4500 RPM and you get 214HP
The engine isn't putting out more power, but it is doing more work, a fairly minor change makes the numbers look very different. Marketing.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

John,
Based off this response, “If it was possible to make higher power or torque without compromise to safety and reliability, you can be certain we'd have seized this opportunity. As mentioned above, our goal is always to obtain maximum performance, without compromise to reliability or drivability. We've developed a product that achieves this, and offers a competitive advantage of being able to tune it yourself from the comfort of your own home or garage with UniConnect+,” is one safe to assume you may not be pursuing a stage 2?


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

Unitronic states that it requires a Windows PC to use their software, but any chance this has worked with a Mac?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Unitronic states that it requires a Windows PC to use their software, but any chance this has worked with a Mac?


People have used Wine, Bootcamp, Parallels with success before on other platforms. I don’t see why it wouldn’t work for these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Unitronic states that it requires a Windows PC to use their software, but any chance this has worked with a Mac?


Bootcamp is the most reliable option for using a Mac, but of course a Win PC is the best suggestion I can offer.


----------



## hawker800mech (Sep 5, 2016)

Loaded Stage 1 (91) tune today in our 18 SE fwd (that’s why I picked the 91 - because fwd) with the VW ECU update...WOW! Install went flawlessly. Easy to drive and fairly mellow in Normal mode with great low end torque that requires hardly any downshifting when casually accelerating. Around 2000 rpm is a sweet spot. Hills, what hills? When your feeling a little devilish, go to Sport and it really wakes up! Reminds me of my previous MK7 GTI before I went stg 2. I just really wish we had the 7sp DSG - it would be so much smoother. Very happy so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

zimmie2652 said:


> John,
> Based off this response, “If it was possible to make higher power or torque without compromise to safety and reliability, you can be certain we'd have seized this opportunity. As mentioned above, our goal is always to obtain maximum performance, without compromise to reliability or drivability. We've developed a product that achieves this, and offers a competitive advantage of being able to tune it yourself from the comfort of your own home or garage with UniConnect+,” is one safe to assume you may not be pursuing a stage 2?


Stage 2 may be an option in the future.



hawker800mech said:


> Loaded Stage 1 (91) tune today in our 18 SE fwd (that’s why I picked the 91 - because fwd) with the VW ECU update...WOW! Install went flawlessly. Easy to drive and fairly mellow in Normal mode with great low end torque that requires hardly any downshifting when casually accelerating. Around 2000 rpm is a sweet spot. Hills, what hills? When your feeling a little devilish, go to Sport and it really wakes up! Reminds me of my previous MK7 GTI before I went stg 2. I just really wish we had the 7sp DSG - it would be so much smoother. Very happy so far.


Thanks for your feedback! Glad to hear you're enjoying it.


----------



## hobbessog (Jan 8, 2021)

Just wondering im looking to tune my 18, SE with 4motion with a stage 1+ from UNI. Plan to do it myself but it will be my first time buying a tune. My question is will I have acces to the 87 octane tune as well if I buy the stage 1+? I am giving this car to my daughter in a year and a half and upgrading to the new Golf R, but I know she wont put 93 octane gas in it and I dont want her to blow the engine but still want her to have some performance gains.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

hobbessog said:


> Just wondering im looking to tune my 18, SE with 4motion with a stage 1+ from UNI. Plan to do it myself but it will be my first time buying a tune. My question is will I have acces to the 87 octane tune as well if I buy the stage 1+? I am giving this car to my daughter in a year and a half and upgrading to the new Golf R, but I know she wont put 93 octane gas in it and I dont want her to blow the engine but still want her to have some performance gains.


If you purchase Stage 1+, you'll have access to all files up to the Stage that you've purchased. So, in your example, you would have access to Stage 1 87oct, Stage 1 91oct, and Stage 1+ 93oct. You'll also have access to any additional Stage 1+ files that we develop and release that are at the Stage 1 or Stage 1+ levels for no additional cost.


----------



## hobbessog (Jan 8, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> If you purchase Stage 1+, you'll have access to all files up to the Stage that you've purchased. So, in your example, you would have access to Stage 1 87oct, Stage 1 91oct, and Stage 1+ 93oct. You'll also have access to any additional Stage 1+ files that we develop and release that are at the Stage 1 or Stage 1+ levels for no additional cost.


thanks so much ordering today! cant wait to see and feel the increase.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Q1. I got the 93 octane stage 1+ tune. always been using 93 octane ever since the tune. 2 days ago i was out of town and cant find 93 octane across that town and i was out of gas so had to fill it up with 91 octane right after that i did ran to walmart and bought an octane booster(lucas octane booster 3x). after all that will it damage my car still(driving fine for the pass 100 miles)?

Q2. what if in a situation where you cat get the octane bosster and 91 is all you got and the car is on stage 1+ will that damage the car ?

Q3. on stage 1+ 93 octane plus octane booster will it gain more power?


----------



## Ericadamwood (Dec 24, 2018)

This is a little misleading for a few reasons, first hp is a unit of power which is just work per ime.

Second,it’s not true you need to burn more fuel for more torque. In fact horsepower is a much better indicator of fuel consumption. Torque is basically just the qualified integral of cylinder pressure. Making 1000nm at 1000 rpm will accelerate the car the same as 200nm at 5000rpm... that’s why we have transmissions.

Now if you want to talk power under the curve overlaid with shift points the rpm that power is achieved will be more meaningful.

theremight be marking at play, I can’t speak to that. But having the same torque at a higher rpm will be faster if you can gear for it. 



gerardrjj said:


> Remember that torque is a real thing, you can directly measure it with machinery. Horsepower is a derived number of torque and RPMs. So you take two real numers, do some math and get the derived number.
> HP = (Torque × RPM)/5252
> 
> If you want more torque you generally have to burn more fuel, or make higher intake pressure.
> ...


----------



## Chrism77 (Jan 21, 2021)

I normally just lurk forums these days but joined to share my first day impressions. I had the stage 1 91octane tune done after work today and am finally not disappointed in this vehicles performance. Haven’t had a chance to test higher speed performance but I’m more worried about 0-100km/h than 100-160. I came from a heavily modded 2015 WRX, so the change to the Tiguan was pretty drastic. Now it pulls off the line and keeps pulling the way a turbocharged vehicle should. I’m definitely down for an IS38 upgrade but this will tide me over for a year or two. The downside of the added power is it makes upgrading the suspension a necessity. It never ends. Thanks Unitronic.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Any plans for a is38 tune?


----------



## Iforgotmypw (Apr 1, 2019)

snowdrift86 said:


> Any plans for a is38 tune?


I wonder how the auto box would handle that level of power. Does the Tiguan have the same transmission as the Arteon?


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

From what I've read same trans as arteon and atlas


----------



## Trailblazer7 (May 17, 2019)

Looking for some advice. I have the RaceChip GTS installed in my '19 VW Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line. I have not had the VW Service Campaign - ECU/TCM Update performed yet, but would like to know how the Unitronic Performance Software differs from the RaceChip GTS performance mod? Will the Unitronic software make much of a performance difference throughout the powerband over the RaceChip I have installed? Any feedback/recommendations would be much appreciated. I am looking at getting rid of the Tiguan because of the clunky and sometimes dangerous transmission in my Tiguan. The hesitation from a stop or low speed is pretty scary at times when merging into traffic, passing, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Gearslam (Feb 18, 2021)

Can't comment on Racechip. I had a Neuspeed Power Module and the Unitronic Stage 1+ is night and day difference. Better power through out the powerband. Also have ECS Tuning Big Bore Turbo Inlet and Hose. It pulls a little better on the top end with those. The VW ECU/TCM update should fix your transmission issues.


----------



## Trailblazer7 (May 17, 2019)

Gearslam said:


> Can't comment on Racechip. I had a Neuspeed Power Module and the Unitronic Stage 1+ is night and day difference. Better power through out the powerband. Also have ECS Tuning Big Bore Turbo Inlet and Hose. It pulls a little better on the top end with those. The VW ECU/TCM update should fix your transmission issues.


Thank you for the information. Much appreciated! I will definitely get the VW ECU/TCM update and go from there. Thanks again.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

He Gearslam, I have the same tune as yours with the same ecstuning hose and inlet. In sport mode is great.


----------



## EnzoSemper (Mar 12, 2021)

Are there any tunes up for the 21 Tiguans yet?


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I am saving right now for the upgrade. I have 260 stashed away


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

jjwinters said:


> I am saving right now for the upgrade. I have 260 stashed away


Yes, but it goes by your software version with your car. I provided them mine 2 weeks ago, I'm waiting for them to add my file and have a tune for my ecu info


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

hawker800mech said:


> Loaded Stage 1 (91) tune today in our 18 SE fwd (that’s why I picked the 91 - because fwd) with the VW ECU update...WOW! Install went flawlessly. Easy to drive and fairly mellow in Normal mode with great low end torque that requires hardly any downshifting when casually accelerating. Around 2000 rpm is a sweet spot. Hills, what hills? When your feeling a little devilish, go to Sport and it really wakes up! Reminds me of my previous MK7 GTI before I went stg 2. I just really wish we had the 7sp DSG - it would be so much smoother. Very happy so far.


Great news, thanks for your feedback; we're certainly happy you're enjoying it.



hobbessog said:


> Just wondering im looking to tune my 18, SE with 4motion with a stage 1+ from UNI. Plan to do it myself but it will be my first time buying a tune. My question is will I have acces to the 87 octane tune as well if I buy the stage 1+? I am giving this car to my daughter in a year and a half and upgrading to the new Golf R, but I know she wont put 93 octane gas in it and I dont want her to blow the engine but still want her to have some performance gains.


If you purchase Stage 1+, you'll have access to all the stages up to the maximum stage that you've purchased including Stage 1 87oct and Stage 1 91oct.



1054521247 said:


> Q1. I got the 93 octane stage 1+ tune. always been using 93 octane ever since the tune. 2 days ago i was out of town and cant find 93 octane across that town and i was out of gas so had to fill it up with 91 octane right after that i did ran to walmart and bought an octane booster(lucas octane booster 3x). after all that will it damage my car still(driving fine for the pass 100 miles)?
> 
> Q2. what if in a situation where you cat get the octane bosster and 91 is all you got and the car is on stage 1+ will that damage the car ?
> 
> Q3. on stage 1+ 93 octane plus octane booster will it gain more power?


A1: It depends on how you're driving the car. We always recommend using the fuel grade that corresponds with the requirements of the ECU calibration you're using, but if you find yourself in a jam as you mentioned, taking it easy until you get the proper fuel grade in the tank should be sufficient to mitigate risks. Generally speaking, octane booster doesn't work as well as many manufacturers of the octane boosters claim, in my experience.

A2: No, you should not rely on octane booster to increase the AKI of 91 octane with the intention of using Stage 1+ for 93oct.

A3: Generally speaking, octane booster doesn't work as well as many manufacturers of the octane boosters claim, in my experience. I've tested many of the big brand names and am not in a position to recommend using it. That being said, if you have good quality 93octane, increasing the AKI of the fuel is not going to net you any gains in performance. Gains in performance can be had when increasing the AKI of the fuel, if the ECU is retarding timing based on knock activity.

Hope that helps!



Chrism77 said:


> I normally just lurk forums these days but joined to share my first day impressions. I had the stage 1 91octane tune done after work today and am finally not disappointed in this vehicles performance. Haven’t had a chance to test higher speed performance but I’m more worried about 0-100km/h than 100-160. I came from a heavily modded 2015 WRX, so the change to the Tiguan was pretty drastic. Now it pulls off the line and keeps pulling the way a turbocharged vehicle should. I’m definitely down for an IS38 upgrade but this will tide me over for a year or two. The downside of the added power is it makes upgrading the suspension a necessity. It never ends. Thanks Unitronic.


Glad to hear that you're enjoying it! Thanks for choosing Unitronic!



snowdrift86 said:


> Any plans for a is38 tune?


Not at this time, but perhaps in the future!



Trailblazer7 said:


> Looking for some advice. I have the RaceChip GTS installed in my '19 VW Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line. I have not had the VW Service Campaign - ECU/TCM Update performed yet, but would like to know how the Unitronic Performance Software differs from the RaceChip GTS performance mod? Will the Unitronic software make much of a performance difference throughout the powerband over the RaceChip I have installed? Any feedback/recommendations would be much appreciated. I am looking at getting rid of the Tiguan because of the clunky and sometimes dangerous transmission in my Tiguan. The hesitation from a stop or low speed is pretty scary at times when merging into traffic, passing, etc. Thanks!


A tuning box or piggy back is completely different than a true ECU recalibration, which is what our ECU Performance Software is. A tuning box or piggy back generally "fools" the ECU into receiving some data from its sensors that may not be accurate, in order to invoke a increase in performance made possible by the interpolation of the data. Our Performance Software calibrations truly recalibrate the ECU with regard to ignition advance, boost pressure, fueling, camshaft phasing, torque and hundreds or thousands of other variables/maps to deliver an increase in performance, while maintaining OEM-like reliability and drivability. I think you'll be hard pressed to find a tuning box or piggy back that tick all he boxes, so to speak.



Wallyyyy said:


> @[email protected] Does Unitronic offer a stage 2 for 91 Octane?


We have not released Stage 2 for the EA888 GEN3-B platform at this point. Keep an eye out for future updates!



EnzoSemper said:


> Are there any tunes up for the 21 Tiguans yet?


Yes, we support the MY2021 Tiguan's, but is subject to software availability for your ECU box code. We encourage you to reach out to us or your preferred Authorized Dealer for more assistance!


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Finally got my stage 1+, cts inlet and intake. I received the tuner first so just put stage 1 on. Had 1+ there at that time. This was last week. Today I installed the inlet and intake. Went to go up to 1+ and lo and behold its not there. Checked the site and it says I only have up stage 1?! Wtf?! How did this happen!?


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

Is the stage 1 87 octane tune decent? I don't want to to buy 91 gas all the time, but I do want some gains. Thoughts? It looks like it is on sale now for 700 with cable


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

You do know the difference in cost from 87 to 91 is a few dollars yeah?


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

snowdrift86 said:


> You do know the difference in cost from 87 to 91 is a few dollars yeah?


So you are saying go with the 91? If I ever run it on 87 will that ruin it? Just want to know in case my wife fills it, which never happens.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

I doubt it will blow up, vag vehicles have pretty smart ecus. Wouldn't recommend it, as I don't write tunes for these cars but I'd imagine they can detune with a quickness to prevent damage if. My point wasn't to pick a tune for you but more or less state the difference between a full tank of 87 and 91 is less than 8 bucks. In my town at least lol


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

snowdrift86 said:


> I doubt it will blow up, vag vehicles have pretty smart ecus. Wouldn't recommend it, as I don't write tunes for these cars but I'd imagine they can detune with a quickness to prevent damage if. My point wasn't to pick a tune for you but more or less state the difference between a full tank of 87 and 91 is less than 8 bucks. In my town at least lol


It's like 30 cents a gallon at Costco. No big deal if you're concerned about performance. It's a Turbo Charged engine with an 11.7 compression ratio. It deserves at least 91.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

That's the point I was trying it make lol


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

So after a couple days of stage 1+, cts turbo inlet, and intake, I really hope someone (hi unitronic) would at least come out with a trans tune real soon. The slow shifts from the first 4gears is like grandma shifting a semi. Lol


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

My apologies if these questions have been spoken to already... it's been a while since I have posted / lurked the forum. 

I am getting ready to install the stage 1+ tune on my '18 Tiguan. I have the upgraded inlet elbow and hose scheduled to arrive today. While I am looking forward to the tune, I also have some nerves setting in. I have 26,XXX km on the engine, thus far, and knock on wood - they have been trouble free. I'm well-aware of the 'you've got to pay to play' mantra in the enthusiast world... I guess I am just looking for some objective reassurance, in terms of how much risk I am taking on with a stage 1+ tune. 

I do understand that there will be added wear and tear on the engine, as I am expecting more performance out of it. What I am hoping to avoid, is turning my well-behaved DD into a non-warrantied money-pit that requires a trip to the shop every month, to keep it on the road. And at the far end of the spectrum with worst case scenario in mind, any major engine repairs/replacements would most likely result in the end on my marriage - not because my wife is not supportive of my hobbies. I have reassured her that I am not going to do anything stupid that would result in something like this, and she's got no time for liars, which I respect.

Also, is there any preventative maintenance that I should consider prior to the tune? Should plugs and ignition coils be done...? Are the diverter valves on the 2.0 TSI still a weak point that should be addressed prior to running more boost? 

Thanks in advance for your brutal honesty!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

dazmann said:


> My apologies if these questions have been spoken to already... it's been a while since I have posted / lurked the forum.
> 
> I am getting ready to install the stage 1+ tune on my '18 Tiguan. I have the upgraded inlet elbow and hose scheduled to arrive today. While I am looking forward to the tune, I also have some nerves setting in. I have 26,XXX km on the engine, thus far, and knock on wood - they have been trouble free. I'm well-aware of the 'you've got to pay to play' mantra in the enthusiast world... I guess I am just looking for some objective reassurance, in terms of how much risk I am taking on with a stage 1+ tune.
> 
> ...


Just send it, youll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

Hahaha, 10-4 will do!


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

I've not even hit a thousand miles yet before doing the 1+ tune. So far so good lol


----------



## the6ixsportwagon (Apr 8, 2016)

snowdrift86 said:


> I've not even hit a thousand miles yet before doing the 1+ tune. So far so good lol


This is what Unitronic Sales guy told me when I called and asked. They will literally buy a new car and take it right to their shop to get it tuned. That is the level of faith they have that the tune won't cause a problem. Then again, they have resources there to help them solve issues should something go wrong that we may not have. 

I personally am going to wait until at least my first service (15,000 km)- which seems like an eternity considering I've only put 1k on it in 2 months thanks to C19 working from home. 

Prior to getting my Tiggy a few months ago I had a 2016 Sportwagen. My dad ended up buying the Sportwagen and tuned it the next week. I seriously regret not having tuned it earlier wanting to not lose warranty coverage. 



dazmann said:


> Also, is there any preventative maintenance that I should consider prior to the tune? Should plugs and ignition coils be done...? Are the diverter valves on the 2.0 TSI still a weak point that should be addressed prior to running more boost?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your brutal honesty!


My dad has tuned his 2010 Jetta 2.0T and my last car 2016 Sportwagen. In both cases they suggest earlier oil changes (we do that already anyways) and doing plugs earlier as they will wear out quicker. In some cases, the plugs may need a change in gap from the factory spec, but I don't believe this applies to the Tiggy. My dad also had to change out the ignition coils on the Jetta, but he had over 100,000 km when he did the tune on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

the6ixsportwagon said:


> This is what Unitronic Sales guy told me when I called and asked. They will literally buy a new car and take it right to their shop to get it tuned. That is the level of faith they have that the tune won't cause a problem. Then again, they have resources there to help them solve issues should something go wrong that we may not have.
> 
> I personally am going to wait until at least my first service (15,000 km)- which seems like an eternity considering I've only put 1k on it in 2 months thanks to C19 working from home.
> 
> Prior to getting my Tiggy a few months ago I had a 2016 Sportwagen. My dad ended up buying the Sportwagen and tuned it the next week. I seriously regret not having tuned it earlier wanting to not lose warranty coverage.


Our Software is indeed thoroughly tested and validated in a variety of different environments and settings before it makes it out to the public. Reliability is always kept in mind and we've got plenty of satisfied customers on this platform already while actively developing additional products to help make the MQB Tiguan a bit more exciting as well!


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

My only complaint is wanting more! And a trans tune. Definitely needed/wanted!


----------



## dazmann (Jun 14, 2019)

the6ixsportwagon said:


> This is what Unitronic Sales guy told me when I called and asked. They will literally buy a new car and take it right to their shop to get it tuned. That is the level of faith they have that the tune won't cause a problem. Then again, they have resources there to help them solve issues should something go wrong that we may not have.
> 
> I personally am going to wait until at least my first service (15,000 km)- which seems like an eternity considering I've only put 1k on it in 2 months thanks to C19 working from home.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the insight, advice, and reassurance. I am very much looking forward to the tune!!


Thanks to all who replied - again, much appreciated!


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

When is the next sale?


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

jjwinters said:


> When is the next sale?


I want to buy, but I am going to wait for next sale


----------



## Jdmcbuilt (Jul 1, 2017)

Awesome tune. Well done! If you haven't done the transmission recall that should help your shift points. Not perfect but it does help. I run the stage 1+ on 91.


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

I purchased mine on the last sale and was finally able to install it this weekend. I have the Stage 1 + running 93 octane. I didn't have my Torx set with me so the turbo inlet elbow will be going in tomorrow. I've forgotten how amazing a good tune feels. My 2021 SEL Premium R feels fantastic now. Truly a different driving experience altogether. Another satisfied customer!


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

Sale soon?


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

after doing a back and forth between APR's and Uni's and comparing the numbers, i decided to order my stage1+ from Uni with the cable and should be here monday! I can't wait to install it that night and wake this car up!. I also have a CTS Inlet pipe w/ their intake as well so alittle more gains and low end power as well.


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Just an update. Did a few pulls with a buddy in his 2019 tiggy with apr plus only. I'm currently running unitronic 1+ with cts intake and turbo inlet. Unfortunately my wife accidentally filled with 87, but after 5 runs I pulled ahead on all but the first one. Especially on the top end. Thoroughly happy with this tune still after 1500mi with it (2100 total on a 2020 tiggy) definitely hoping for more powerful tunes but would settle for at least a trans tune 😬


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

YES! We desperately need a transmission tune that allows us to switch into 2 modes: 
1. Daily driving
2. Performance driving.


----------



## Frankito71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi All, 
I'm having problems when trying to download the software to my laptop, something or some program, I think is blocking it from installing it. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

Frankito71 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm having problems when trying to download the software to my laptop, something or some program, I think is blocking it from installing it. Any help will be appreciated.


Try to see if you have a blocking for the Downloader to take place 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankito71 (Jun 1, 2021)

tiggy_jer said:


> Try to see if you have a blocking for the Downloader to take place
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk



The Stage 1+ tune has completely change the Tiguan. Love it so far


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Frankito71 said:


> The Stage 1+ tune has completely change the Tiguan. Love it so far


I'm having trouble getting the difference between stage 1 and stage 1+. What am I getting for the plus?


----------



## tiggy_jer (Jun 4, 2021)

RaizT1 said:


> I'm having trouble getting the difference between stage 1 and stage 1+. What am I getting for the plus?


You getting a higher octane acceptance so from 91 to 93 and higher and also more power outta the performance of that grade of fuel.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## windozer (Jul 16, 2021)

I finally got the Unitronic Stage 1 tune yesterday after lot of forum surfing. I have a '19 SEL-P 4motion with dealer installed OEM Towing control module. I was a bit worried about the ECU flash messing up the coding for Towing controller but the flashing went smoothly. I just started with the 87 octane tune to start with and the vehicle handling at low-end is night and day better than the original tune.

If Unitronic ever decides to get a TCU tune as well, I will be first in line to get it. Thanks a lot foks!
edit: added 4motion


----------



## RaizT1 (Jun 4, 2021)

Do you have to buy the Unitronic cable as well or will a generic USB to obd2 cable work?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RaizT1 said:


> Do you have to buy the Unitronic cable as well or will a generic USB to obd2 cable work?


Have to use their cable, which costs extra & is tied to the VIN on the car


----------



## windozer (Jul 16, 2021)

I had to use their cable. The cable is locked to your vin and also linked to the tune files you purchased. I opted to this over APR as I can switch between the 87/91/factory settings whenever I want without paying the shop like $70 every time.


----------



## Adrianr514 (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay, So as someone that lives in a state with only 91 Octane is there any benefit with going with 1+ over 1?


----------



## snowdrift86 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey [email protected], who do I talk to about some issues I've noticed with my tune on the vehicle. Issue is when in drive (most of the time, not as bad in sport) the boost surges up and down and sometimes even to the point of the car surging. I have an intake so I can hear the boost surging it happens under 1/4 and 1/2 throttle almost every time. Is there revisions? A way to data log?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Adrianr514 said:


> Okay, So as someone that lives in a state with only 91 Octane is there any benefit with going with 1+ over 1?


The difference between Stage 1+ is the requirement to use 93oct, so if you only have access to 91oct, Stage 1 will the the best choice. You can not use Performance Software with a lower fuel quality rating than what is advertised (ex. Stage 1+ with 91 octane).



snowdrift86 said:


> Hey [email protected], who do I talk to about some issues I've noticed with my tune on the vehicle. Issue is when in drive (most of the time, not as bad in sport) the boost surges up and down and sometimes even to the point of the car surging. I have an intake so I can hear the boost surging it happens under 1/4 and 1/2 throttle almost every time. Is there revisions? A way to data log?


Please shoot me an email to js[at]getunitronic.com with your full name, cable number (or VIN), a complete list of modifications, and a thorough summary/description of the situation and I'd be happy to help further.


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey [email protected],

I want to purchase the tune and cable directly from you guys. Am I able to do that? I sent an email to support but never got a response.


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

I just performed this tune to my 2018 SEL and I have to say it is great! Drive Mode now feels like the Sport mode was and Sport Mode is now much more enjoyable. I always keep my fluids fresh and only use stock part. All seems fine. Stage 1 is a great upgrade for any Tiguan owner and feel that it is relatively safe to perform. Thanks Unitronic!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

FatDuck said:


> Hey [email protected],
> 
> I want to purchase the tune and cable directly from you guys. Am I able to do that? I sent an email to support but never got a response.


You sure can, but we encourage you to purchase through our Authorized Dealer Network. Many of them make it pretty simple to purchase directly online with the UniCONNECT+ cable. Shoot me an email to js[at]getunitronic.com.



twiggs462 said:


> I just performed this tune to my 2018 SEL and I have to say it is great! Drive Mode now feels like the Sport mode was and Sport Mode is now much more enjoyable. I always keep my fluids fresh and only use stock part. All seems fine. Stage 1 is a great upgrade for any Tiguan owner and feel that it is relatively safe to perform. Thanks Unitronic!


Thanks for your feedback; glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm looking at adding Stage 1 or 1+ to my wife's 2020 Tiguan (might become mine soon) but we don't always put 93 octane in it, sometimes it 89. Is it correct that if I purchase stage 1+ that I can roll it over to stage 1 87 octane. I know the benefits of 93 and the additional power but just looking at the options without causing damage.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I'm looking at adding Stage 1 or 1+ to my wife's 2020 Tiguan (might become mine soon) but we don't always put 93 octane in it, sometimes it 89. Is it correct that if I purchase stage 1+ that I can roll it over to stage 1 87 octane. I know the benefits of 93 and the additional power but just looking at the options without causing damage.


Yes, you can purchase Stage 1+, which will give you access to Stage 1+ for 93 AKI, Stage 1 for 91 AKI, and Stage 1 for 87 AKI, along with stock. You can reflash the ECU between the different ECU calibrations as often as you'd like.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

What do you list for HP and lb-ft for the 87 octane. For the 91 you list 227/290 where APR lists 239/277. They list 234/270 for 87. Looking to get a Tiguan for my wife and a tune will be mandatory as stock is too low for this vehicle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Bmanx said:


> What do you list for HP and lb-ft for the 87 octane. For the 91 you list 227/290 where APR lists 239/277. They list 234/270 for 87. Looking to get a Tiguan for my wife and a tune will be mandatory as stock is too low for this vehicle.


Yes, you can find engine HP and Torque (lb-ft) power figures directly on our website. 

Unitronic Stage 1 (87 octane)
210hp / 274 lb-ft trq



Unitronic Stage 1 (91 octane)
227hp / 290 lb-ft trq



Unitronic Stage 1+ (93 octane)
249hp / 304 lb-ft trq



Let me know if you have any other questions or if I can help you get setup with a Unitronic Tune for your wife's Tiguan!


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

Do you guys have a tune available yet for a '22 Tiguan SEL w/ 4-Motion? I used APR for my previous '17 GTI, but they said they don't have a tune for my ECU yet (HW: H31). Definitely need to get this thing tuned to wake it up a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

BUGG1N said:


> Do you guys have a tune available yet for a '22 Tiguan SEL w/ 4-Motion? I used APR for my previous '17 GTI, but they said they don't have a tune for my ECU yet (HW: H31). Definitely need to get this thing tuned to wake it up a bit.


Could you email me your ECU ID, ECU Revision and VIN to js[at]getunitronic.com, please?


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Could you email me your ECU ID, ECU Revision and VIN to js[at]getunitronic.com, please?


Also curious to know if you guys offer one for the '22 SE R-Line w/ 4motion. I'll be sending an email also lol.


If you’re stage1+ and can only find less than 91 octane do you HAVE to retune? Or is it safe to run?


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

TheFaulk said:


> Also curious to know if you guys offer one for the '22 SE R-Line w/ 4motion. I'll be sending an email also lol.
> 
> 
> If you’re stage1+ and can only find less than 91 octane do you HAVE to retune? Or is it safe to run?


I doubt it, they didn't end up having mine. For reference, my '22 SEL has ECU Software: 83A907115G Rev: 0001

** EDIT: But Note, John is working on it, so hopefully soon.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

BUGG1N said:


> I doubt it, they didn't end up having mine. For reference, my '22 SEL has ECU Software: 83A907115G Rev: 0001
> 
> ** EDIT: But Note, John is working on it, so hopefully soon.


Hopefully soon. My dealership said they are tuner friendly and recommend these guys so hopefully can get some of that 1+ goodness lol. In the mean time I’ll look for intakes and all that jazz lol


----------



## FatDuck (Sep 21, 2015)

Recently got Stage 1+ on my 19' Tiggy. It's been a different machine since. I still feel a little lag sometimes. Does anyone with the tune AND BMS pedal turner chime in? I'm considering it.


----------



## TheFaulk (Feb 13, 2014)

FatDuck said:


> Recently got Stage 1+ on my 19' Tiggy. It's been a different machine since. I still feel a little lag sometimes. Does anyone with the tune AND BMS pedal turner chime in? I'm considering it.


Do you have an OBDeleven? if so maybe try doing the throttle pedal response mod. (Seen it posted in the Golf R section a few times)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

TheFaulk said:


> Also curious to know if you guys offer one for the '22 SE R-Line w/ 4motion. I'll be sending an email also lol.
> 
> If you’re stage1+ and can only find less than 91 octane do you HAVE to retune? Or is it safe to run?


Yes, please send me an email with your ECU ID and ECU Revision Number and I'll confirm. If we don't have your OEM ECU Revision compiled and online, we'll be working on compiling it and making it available for all.

If you're using our Stage 1+ and happen to encounter a situation where you can only get 91 octane or less, you should reflash to Stage 1 87oct or Stage 1 91oct. 



BUGG1N said:


> I doubt it, they didn't end up having mine. For reference, my '22 SEL has ECU Software: 83A907115G Rev: 0001
> 
> ** EDIT: But Note, John is working on it, so hopefully soon.







FatDuck said:


> Recently got Stage 1+ on my 19' Tiggy. It's been a different machine since. I still feel a little lag sometimes. Does anyone with the tune AND BMS pedal turner chime in? I'm considering it.


Really glad you're enjoying our ECU Performance Software. I wouldn't recommend using a accelerator pedal position modifier.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi All,

I just bought a new 2021 2.0 TSI AWD Tiguan, really looking into this upgrade, first of all i have never done it, and i have read it is backwards compatible to factory flash, my concern is, if i reflash my ecu to stage 1+ tune and then flash it back to factory tune for car maintenance, are they going to notice it that i have been running some tune on this car? Will it avoid any warranty?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi All, 

This is my review on Stage 1 91oct. tune on my 2018 Highline, that was done in August. I have been driving with it a bit now and its been great overall. Normal driving mode improved and the most notice you relay feel is in sports mode. Sports mode is quite responsive and it does take little bit to get use to it, in good way. So I'm quite happy with the tune. 

But, on negative side the leg is still present, not as often as before tune, it comes and goes. Sometimes you are driving and the gear shifting is so smooth and its just pleasant ride, gears are just lovely. But unfortunate there is not enough of those days and car still posses that confusion between 1.2.3 gear. 
Conclusion, quite happy with the tune, great purchase and thank you unitronic, I just wish some of these annoying issues would be resolved. 

I'm bringing something else here regarding the shifting issue, audi q3 has the same engine with same transmission 8speed (same HP, same TQ). Its seems that Q3 doesn't have these problems and gear shifting is lot more smoother and there hasn't been same gear shifting in Q3. Looked at some 2022 tiguan reviews and it looks like this has been eliminated in new tiguan, shifting is lot more smoother, like audi Q3. My question is, did anyone come across any of this or is q3 equipment a lot different then tiguan and that's why is this issue is relay noticeable in tiguan, which VW try to address it with some equipment and tune mapping change which made some improvements but not enough. Is there possibility to copy q3 transmission mapping for tiguan and second question, is unitronic working on transmission tune? 

Thanks 

Bojan


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

Appreciate some help here - admit, I don't have time to scour 9 pages, so it may be here.

How does this impact the OEM and any extended warranties? If I remove the tune before going to the dealer, will they ever be able to tell that the tune was there? That's my biggest concern - over the engine AND tranny.

Thank you,
Shumax


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, please send me an email with your ECU ID and ECU Revision Number and I'll confirm. If we don't have your OEM ECU Revision compiled and online, we'll be working on compiling it and making it available for all.
> 
> If you're using our Stage 1+ and happen to encounter a situation where you can only get 91 octane or less, you should reflash to Stage 1 87oct or Stage 1 91oct.
> 
> ...


What's your email address?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Shumax said:


> Appreciate some help here - admit, I don't have time to scour 9 pages, so it may be here.
> 
> How does this impact the OEM and any extended warranties? *If I remove the tune before going to the dealer, will they ever be able to tell that the tune was there?* That's my biggest concern - over the engine AND tranny.
> 
> ...


Yup

If you're concerned, at all, about your engine/transmission warranty...then simply don't tune it
You gotta pay to play


----------



## Shumax (Dec 2, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yup
> 
> If you're concerned, at all, about your engine/transmission warranty...then simply don't tune it
> You gotta pay to play


Unfortunately, that's not a fit for me then. Seems like more gains, but the Nuespeed option apparently can't be 'seen' when removed. That's more where my comfort rests. Thanks for the details!


----------



## justrainwater (Nov 22, 2018)

Is anyone willing to share their auto scan post-flash? I’m using the stage 1 91octane flash and would like to compare scans out of curiosity. Feel free to DM me. Thanks!


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

I would jump on a Unitronic Tune if it was available with a trans Tune, but without a trans tune, it's not worth it


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Fully disagree! It makes a difference for sure. Most have stock autos and not DSG so I am sure they will never do a TCU tune


----------



## mrdouble99 (Sep 4, 2018)

That trans is way to stupid lol


----------



## bokiRS (Dec 10, 2018)

mrdouble99 said:


> That trans is way to stupid lol


I agree. I still did the tune. It improved the car significantly. But that trans unpredictability and not being smooth is just a shame for beautiful car. For me personally its even worse since this is my first automatic vehicle.


----------



## DadWagn (May 3, 2021)

@[email protected] have you guys ever test fit your MQB charge pipes on the Tiguan? I've been playing around with the idea of WMI to prolong valve cleaning intervals, and your throttle pipe would be an easy nozzle mounting solution.
Would your 1+ tune play nice with low flow WMI (250cc nozzle turned down, 70W:30M)?


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Has anyone done the Stage1 91 octane tune and then done a 0-60 test? Stock shows 8.2 - 8.8 for a 2018 and a 1/4 in 15.4 

Curious to know what a Stage 1 will achieve.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Ran a few 0-60’s today and best run was 7.236 and was able to average 7.445. So that was nice to see. Could have run better gas than the sh!tty Costco 91 octane. Our Shell 91 has 5% ethanol and as soon as I do my IE intake on the Allrack, I will move over my modified stock intake on to the Tiguan. I am sure with all of this I can get a 6.9 on the Tiguan which would be nice. Maybe even better with some lighter wheels and new tires.


----------



## DadWagn (May 3, 2021)

Bmanx said:


> Ran a few 0-60’s today and best run was 7.236 and was able to average 7.445. So that was nice to see. Could have run better gas than the sh!tty Costco 91 octane. Our Shell 91 has 5% ethanol and as soon as I do my IE intake on the Allrack, I will move over my modified stock intake on to the Tiguan. I am sure with all of this I can get a 6.9 on the Tiguan which would be nice. Maybe even better with some lighter wheels and new tires.


Costco only sells Top Tier™ registered gasoline, and considering the traffic they get at the pumps, it should always be fresh. No worries with Costco fuel quality, and the cheap price is just due to the membership model. The CEO even told the board to f themselves when they wanted to stop hotdog sales at the snack counter because it loses money. Their gasoline is probably break even or slightly negative margin as well.

Great to see the tune knocked off about 1-1.2 sec from 0-60. What about rolling acceleration, like 30-75 or 50-75? It seems like that's where the Tiguan struggles mose (i.e. on-ramp accel. or highway passing).


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Just did 0-60’s but was hoping for more tests and some 1/4 miles. 

A local guys has done testing (BC Canada) with several 91 octane from different stations and they are not all created equally. On the test car the Costco gas produced 20-25 WHP less than Shell 91. Also the ethanol amount can be from 0-10% as they say it contain up to 10% ethanol. 

After 5 rounds of testing local gas over 2 years I can assure you the guy that did the tests has shown that unless you are testing the gas you do not know what you do not know. I used to think that all gas was created the same only to be proven wrong multiple times.

It is not that Costco gas is bad but more like there is a better option available. But you pay to play and for normal day to day you can’t go wrong with Costco. Doing testing to see what is possible then I run Shell!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Shumax said:


> What's your email address?


js[at]getunitronic.com


Shumax said:


> Unfortunately, that's not a fit for me then. Seems like more gains, but the Nuespeed option apparently can't be 'seen' when removed. That's more where my comfort rests. Thanks for the details!


A piggy back / tuning box is basically just fooling the ECU into increasing the performance of the engine, so if you are really concerned with the longevity of your engine and transmission, getting a proper ECU tune is certainly best.



DadWagn said:


> @[email protected] have you guys ever test fit your MQB charge pipes on the Tiguan? I've been playing around with the idea of WMI to prolong valve cleaning intervals, and your throttle pipe would be an easy nozzle mounting solution.
> Would your 1+ tune play nice with low flow WMI (250cc nozzle turned down, 70W:30M)?


We have Charge Pipes and an Intercooler Upgrade for the MQB Tiguan launching soon. Keep an eye out for it coming very soon!


----------



## DadWagn (May 3, 2021)

[email protected] Awesome news. I could see these producing more consistent/reliable power with the Stage 1+. Any talk about pushing it further, like downpipe and Stage 2 tune? Would be awesome to surprise some golf drivers.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

Agreed. Having a more power over the Stage 1 91 file would be great. Will be working on the Air Intake as soon as I get those parts off the Alltrack and put on the Tiguan. I think the issue that Unitronic might have with a higher stage is the week transmission that these Tiggy's have.


----------



## DadWagn (May 3, 2021)

Yeah, I see the concern for the transmission. I think they could limit peak torque at low rpm and just free up the top end, turbo/octane permitting.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

That would be a good idea. With the normal Unitronic tunes you get a fair bit to torque and normally less horsepower. If they were able to say do 300 torque and 300 hp you just keep the torque as to the 1+ tune but just increase the HP for Stage 2. I think 300/300 would be nice for this. Also done at 91 octane if possible. To me that would be amazing and I know the wife would go for that.

Maybe just by adding a DP and tune this would be possible? 

Having a 300/300 Tiguan and a 352/324 Alltrack would be great.

Just need the Alltrack to get sorted out. My tuner and John have been discussing it.

Only Unitronic tunes for me.


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe we will be blessed with a TCU tune at some point.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

I know some of you were patiently waiting for Intercooler and Charge Pipe options so I just wanted to circle back and share the good news!









Unitronic Intercooler Upgrade and Charge Pipes for MQB Tiguan 2.0TSI Gen3B - Now Available


With testing and validations complete, Unitronic is proud to release its Intercooler Upgrade and Charge Pipes for the MQB Tiguan 2.0TSI Gen3B.




www.getunitronic.com


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

Still waiting on that tuning software for the 2022's. Any update?


----------



## Mcombs96 (11 mo ago)

Please forgive me if it has been said, New to the forum and navigating it. But is there a ECU programming update for the 2022 model year yet?


----------



## inspire.translations (11 mo ago)

Hello per above just bought a SE-R Black line, is this available for the 22s?

Are software and hardware transferable to another vehicle? Let's say if I decide the sell the vehicle after one year? Will I be stuck with the cable assigned to my VIN?


----------



## Lurker One (Feb 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I know some of you were patiently waiting for Intercooler and Charge Pipe options so I just wanted to circle back and share the good news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi John,

Any update on the 2022 ECU flash? And the correct 2022 turbo muffler delete?


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

Lurker One said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Any update on the 2022 ECU flash? And the correct 2022 turbo muffler delete?


About once a month he replies to me, with a canned response, “they have made internal progress, and hope to have news in a week or so”. This has been going on since November. Mind you, I paid for a tune in October… lesson learned, don’t pay until you know they have your tune.


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

Sounds like some of the '22 Tigs have files ready, my SEL 4-Motion is hopefully soon. 

Latest e-mail today from John:
"I was hoping to have files online for all 2.0TSI GEN3-B DTEA box codes last week. I managed to get the majority of them online. Unfortunately yours (83A907115G/0001) is one of the few that we are still working on. I expect it to be online later this week or next week."


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

John, 
Lotsa chatter about a stage 2 and downpipe flying around out there. Expected release date still a month or so out?


----------



## Ungratefulalien (8 mo ago)

zimmie2652 said:


> John,
> Lotsa chatter about a stage 2 and downpipe flying around out there. Expected release date still a month or so out?


I'm interested in this too


----------



## BUGG1N (Sep 10, 2000)

FYI, they finally released the tune for the ‘22 Tiguan with the 2.0TSI GEN3-B DTEA engine - ECU 83A907115G/0001

Only tried the 87 Octane tune for now, but initial impression is very positive. The added power is much more linear, and the acceleration is smoother, with the fine tuned calibrations. The ability to self-flash, and change between programs is sweet!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Awesome (even though I have a 21  ).
Did you purchase the cable?
If so, how long does the flash process take?

If I recall, only APR offers a warranty (to cover any damages), or can you get some sort of warranty with Uni?

Total cost (if you don't mind me asking)?

Congrats!!!

Bob.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Awesome (even though I have a 21  ).
> Did you purchase the cable?
> If so, how long does the flash process take?
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

The initial flash process takes approximately 25 minutes the first time you install it, but takes about 45-seconds on subsequent reflashes to an alternate tuned file. We do not offer a factory-matching warranty, sorry. I suggest reading the fine print of others' warranties, as it would likely still void your factory warranty and quite sure there are very specific details you must follow. Our Stage 1 ECU Performance Software and the UniCONNECT+ cable is $815 USD. Let me know if you have any other questions. You can reach me directly via email at js[at]getunitronic.com.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Mcombs96 said:


> Please forgive me if it has been said, New to the forum and navigating it. But is there a ECU programming update for the 2022 model year yet?





Lurker One said:


> Hi John,
> Any update on the 2022 ECU flash?


Unitronic Performance Software for the MY2022 Tiguan is NOW AVAILABLE!



zimmie2652 said:


> John,
> Lotsa chatter about a stage 2 and downpipe flying around out there. Expected release date still a month or so out?





Ungratefulalien said:


> I'm interested in this too


Sorry I don't have any updates to share at the moment.
Are y'all interested in a Downpipe that doesn't cut an corners from a quality, construction, materials composition standpoint and integrates an EPA verified cat that doesn't trigger an efficiency DTC that would like be ~$2500 USD/$3250 CAD?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello John and thanks for the explanation.
One question, his screenshot shows are versions of the flashes. Am I to assume since he said he only did the Stage 1 87 oct. tune, that the others shown are NOT available to him unless he purchases THOSE tunes? 

Bob.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

John, it is possible or will it ever be possible to use 1 cable for more than 1 vehicle. We have two vehicles tuned using Unitronic but seems a little much having to buy two cables. Just a thought?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Hello John and thanks for the explanation.
> One question, his screenshot shows are versions of the flashes. Am I to assume since he said he only did the Stage 1 87 oct. tune, that the others shown are NOT available to him unless he purchases THOSE tunes?
> 
> Bob.


We offer Stage 1 for 87 AKI, Stage 1 for 91 AKI and Stage 1+ for 93 AKI. If you purchase Stage 1+, you'll have access to all the stages below the maximum stage that you've purchased. The customer's screenshot above was after he had purchased Stage 1+, therefore he has access to both Stage 1 files. 

If you purchase Stage 1, you will be able to access Stage 1 for 87 AKI and Stage 1 for 91 AKI, but you will not have access to Stage 1+ for 93 AKI. If you decide that you want to upgrade down the road, you can purchase an upgrade from Stage 1 to Stage 1+ for $100.



Bmanx said:


> John, it is possible or will it ever be possible to use 1 cable for more than 1 vehicle. We have two vehicles tuned using Unitronic but seems a little much having to buy two cables. Just a thought?


It is possible to use 1 cable with multiple vehicles, so long as you're the owner of all the vehicles, but you can not use the cable for both vehicles simultaneously. So for example, if you have a MY2022 Tiguan and a MY2020 GTI, you can tune your Tiguan and then you can contact us to transfer the cable to your 2nd vehicle, but then you would not be able to use the cable with your Tiguan anymore once it's transferred to your 2nd vehicle.

We're working on an update that will offer support for multiple vehicle simultaneously and give iOS/Android wireless flashing capabilities, along with some other cool features like data logging, etc.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> We offer Stage 1 for 87 AKI, Stage 1 for 91 AKI and Stage 1+ for 93 AKI. If you purchase Stage 1+, you'll have access to all the stages below the maximum stage that you've purchased. The customer's screenshot above was after he had purchased Stage 1+, therefore he has access to both Stage 1 files.
> 
> If you purchase Stage 1, you will be able to access Stage 1 for 87 AKI and Stage 1 for 91 AKI, but you will not have access to Stage 1+ for 93 AKI. If you decide that you want to upgrade down the road, you can purchase an upgrade from Stage 1 to Stage 1+ for $100.
> 
> ...


Understood, and again thanks.

Do you have a timeline and an approximate cost for the wireless flash solution (it sounds AWESOME, btw).

Bob.


----------



## Bmanx (Apr 27, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> We're working on an update that will offer support for multiple vehicle simultaneously and give iOS/Android wireless flashing capabilities, along with some other cool features like data logging, etc.


John, this would be greatly appreciated. We are running a Stage1 91 file on our 2018 Tiguan but if we are doing longer road trips would like to flash it to Stage1 87 file and then back to 91 file after the trip. My 2018 Golf will be running a 91 file in winter and 93 file in summer so if it is possible to flash both vehicles as required, that would be a great option. 

Having iOS/Android wireless flashing capabilities, along with some other cool features like data logging, etc. would be another level for our household.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Understood, and again thanks.
> 
> Do you have a timeline and an approximate cost for the wireless flash solution (it sounds AWESOME, btw).
> 
> Bob.


I do not, sorry!



Bmanx said:


> John, this would be greatly appreciated. We are running a Stage1 91 file on our 2018 Tiguan but if we are doing longer road trips would like to flash it to Stage1 87 file and then back to 91 file after the trip. My 2018 Golf will be running a 91 file in winter and 93 file in summer so if it is possible to flash both vehicles as required, that would be a great option.
> 
> Having iOS/Android wireless flashing capabilities, along with some other cool features like data logging, etc. would be another level for our household.


That's the plan!


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Unitronic Performance Software for the MY2022 Tiguan is NOW AVAILABLE!
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have any updates to share at the moment.
> Are y'all interested in a Downpipe that doesn't cut an corners from a quality, construction, materials composition standpoint and integrates an EPA verified cat that doesn't trigger an efficiency DTC that would like be ~$2500 USD/$3250 CAD?


Yes! Especially if this really opens up the Stage 2 capabilities of this car. However, 3K CAD, dang! I know the DP for the R was only 1300 but doesn't have the CAT. 2500 would be better but still pretty expensive. I'm still wishing for a Tiguan R to come to Canada....but given current market issues I doubt any time soon. That being said the real problem with this car is still the transmission....any way to further program it with the tune, even though its not a DSG? In Drive or Sport it still lacks proper gearing. When I am slowing down to take a side street corner the lowest it shifts is 3rd gear so there is no power to accelerate smoothly after the corner without forcing the downshift with applied extra throttle..which is why I only drive in manual mode so I can drop it to 2nd before the corner....its irritating and I understand the 2021 plus have now fixed this....anything you guys can do on the earlier models?


----------



## nzaf985 (7 mo ago)

Anyone ever have problems with Sirius XM or lane assist working after flashing this tune? Wondering if they need to be re-activated.


----------



## nzaf985 (7 mo ago)

nzaf985 said:


> Anyone ever have problems with Sirius XM or lane assist working after flashing this tune? Wondering if they need to be re-activated.


nevermind I just had to activate lane assist in the menu again. Sirius started working on its own.


----------



## veedubTig (5 mo ago)

Anyone know of the fuel consumptions for Stage 1 and Stage 1+ on various octanes city/hwy?


----------



## Tigtigtig (Sep 27, 2018)

Anyone in Canada have the unitronic tune? How is it on Ontario gas?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Tigtigtig said:


> Anyone in Canada have the unitronic tune? How is it on Ontario gas?


We have a robust offering of Stage 1 and Stage 1+ Performance software for 87 octane, 91 octane, and 93 octane, which should cover all fuels that are available in Ontario. We're just over the border here in Quebec and do extensive testing on fuels from around the globe while developing our Performance Software.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

John, I know I must sound like a broken record (to you), but any updates on the wireless solution?
(I find this VERY attractive).

{Background: I am a retired Software Engineer with controls. I "hated" going out to the shop floor with my laptop and cables to update controls. 
A flawless wireless solution would have been awesome. (Oh yeah, that would have meant that I would have to write the wireless code....lol)

Bob.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

OhioSpyderman said:


> John, I know I must sound like a broken record (to you), but any updates on the wireless solution?
> (I find this VERY attractive).
> 
> {Background: I am a retired Software Engineer with controls. I "hated" going out to the shop floor with my laptop and cables to update controls.
> ...


No further updates to share, sorry!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Damnit!!!!!

Can I say that? LOL

Bob.


----------



## andyrad (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow is all I can say. We used to have the base APR tune on the 2019 twiggy and we would always have to send the ecu back to APR for any updates. Decided to switch to Unitronic and WOW is all I can say. I have to question if APR even did anything. This thing flies like it should. Thank you Unitronic and Mike's Autohaus in Airdrie.


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

The real question is… will we ever get a trans tune from Unitronic? 🤔


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just noticed there’s a Stage 2 being worked on for us? Any update on that? Also TCU tune when?


----------



## bmhaggard86 (3 mo ago)

I'm new to having a warranty and tuning. So a VW dealer can do these tunes?


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

bmhaggard86 said:


> I'm new to having a warranty and tuning. So a VW dealer can do these tunes?


No. This is 3rd parties. You can buy the cable and tune and do it urself at home which it’s super easy or look on the site for an authorize vendor to do it for you.

To my understanding if you tune it the dealer will be able to tell and may mess with ur warranty. I’ll be waiting a little longer to do mine And specially know that they’re working on a stage 2.


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Oh how I need the wireless or Mac option right now. I sold my computer with Windows. Now I have a recent CEL I need the dealer to look at, not related to the tune but no way to roll the software back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liansonline (Mar 24, 2019)

Liansonline said:


> Oh how I need the wireless or Mac option right now. I sold my computer with Windows. Now I have a recent CEL I need the dealer to look at, not related to the tune but no way to roll the software back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well crisis solved for now. (Thanks son). Got the software rolled back for my service appointment tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuap348 (Feb 7, 2012)

Liansonline said:


> Well crisis solved for now. (Thanks son). Got the software rolled back for my service appointment tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was told by a tech that they can still see it was tuned. Let us know if this is true or not.


----------



## 618developer (4 mo ago)

Any updates on Stage 2? Will this eliminate the CEL when using a downpipe, such as CTS Turbo’s? Using a spacer causes you to go from one type of CEL to another. Gotta clear every 50-150miles.


----------



## sutherlandjl (May 19, 2021)

I'm investigating a solution for an issue I'm having. The issue is that in 1st and 2nd as I accelerate the car will all of a sudden "lurch" forward. I assume it's the turbo kicking in. I equate it to the powerbands in a dirt bike kicking in. The sad thing is that it is not predictable and doesn't always happen. I'm 43 and an experienced driver and I've tried adjusting my driving style and easing the throttle but nothing helps. Is this something that an tune would help or fix? I have the car at the dealer now and if they can't fix it then I may consider a tune. If that won't help, I will probably just get rid of it. This car is planned to be passed to my 16 year old daughter and the way it drives I don't feel like its safe for her. Thanks for any help or advice you can provide.


----------



## Falcon22 (1 mo ago)

Does this work with 2023 models?


----------



## alexc93 (Jun 17, 2018)

andyrad said:


> Wow is all I can say. We used to have the base APR tune on the 2019 twiggy and we would always have to send the ecu back to APR for any updates. Decided to switch to Unitronic and WOW is all I can say. I have to question if APR even did anything. This thing flies like it should. Thank you Unitronic and Mike's Autohaus in Airdrie.


Which stage did you go with? Cheers


----------



## alexc93 (Jun 17, 2018)

Falcon22 said:


> Does this work with 2023 models?


Also curious on this. Picking up a 23’ this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Falcon22 said:


> Does this work with 2023 models?





alexc93 said:


> Also curious on this. Picking up a 23’ this week.


Generally speaking, yes - MY2022-MY2023 uses the same DTEA engine. All of our Performance Software is subject to tuned file availability for your ECU box code, as the ECU box code can be different, even across the same generation of vehicle. If you have the means to provide your ECU ID and ECU Revision, please share it with me here or via email at js[at]getunitronic.com. You can retrieve the ECU details with a tool like VCDS, OBD11 or similar scan tool. If you don't have access to provide that information, you can either visit one of our Authorized Dealers, or purchase our UniCONNECT+ cable and Performance Software. In the event that we do not have tuned files available for your ECU box code, the application will prompt you to submit a tuned file request. Tuned file requests for new vehicles is typically pretty quick to get resolved![/code]


----------

